# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d´Italia 2015

## PeeHoo

Giro alkaa 9.5. joukkuaika-ajolla San Lorenzo del Maresta San Remoon ja viimeinen etappi ajetaan 31.5.2015 Tornista Milanoon.
Ja voittaja on AC, jos uskomme oddcecker.comin arvioon. Ja miksi emme uskoisi?

Alberto Contador    10/11
Richie Porte    13/5
Rigoberto Uran     8
Fabio Aru     12
Vincenzo Nibali     14

16. etappi on yksi upeista vuoristoetapeista. Se ajenaan tiistaina 26.5. Jos peli ei ole ratkennut ennen tätä, voi syntyä vielä merkittäviä eroja.

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Oma voittajasuosikki viimevuoden tapaan 
*Nairo Quintana*Kolumbian mäkispesialisti (167cm/59kg) näyttää muille taas närhenmunat vuoristossa ! Siellä ylhäällä peli ratkeaa ja toivotaan samanlaisia lumimyräköitä kun viime vuonnakin oli vuoristo-osuuksilla.

----------


## tiger

> Giro alkaa 9.5. joukkuaika-ajolla San Lorenzo del Maresta San Remoon ja viimeinen etappi ajetaan 31.5.2015 Tornista Milanoon.
> Ja voittaja on AC, jos uskomme oddcecker.comin arvioon. Ja miksi emme uskoisi?



Emme usko, koska Richie Porte on voittanut Pariisi-Nizzan, Katalonian kierroksen ja myös Trentinon rundin. Keskimmäisessä päihitti Alberton. Australialainen on erittäin nälkäinen.   
Jos ja kun saamme oman Giro virtuaaliskaban taas tänne foorumiin en tiedä itsekään kumman valitsen kapteeniksi. Asetelma on herkullinen.

----------


## r.a.i

Porte on piikannut liian aikaisin, Albertolla oli vielä treeniputki päällä, eikä varmaan kevennellyt alkukauden kisoihin kun tähtäimessä on Giro - Tour tupla. Jos ei mitään teknistä tai muuta sähläystä satu, niin Pistolero vie pelin. No eniveis herkullinen kisa tulossa!

----------


## kolistelija

> Porte on piikannut liian aikaisin, Albertolla oli vielä treeniputki päällä, eikä varmaan kevennellyt alkukauden kisoihin kun tähtäimessä on Giro - Tour tupla. Jos ei mitään teknistä tai muuta sähläystä satu, niin Pistolero vie pelin. No eniveis herkullinen kisa tulossa!



Entä jos Porte ei vielä ole huipussaan? Mieshän on puheiden mukaan kilokaupalla kevyempi kuin aiemmin, mikä yhdistettynä viime vuotta vastaavaan kuntoon voisi tarkoittaa että ei ole hätää.

Alberto saa tukea tämän vuoden reitiltä, varsinkin etapin 14. pitkästä aika-ajosta on hyötyä. Mäkiä ajatellen Aru on taas ennakkohehkutusten mukaan melko maagisessa kunnossa. Uran ei ole sellaista kuntoa osoittanut että voisi tällaista Giroa viedä. Ajaako Quintana Giron? En ole tarkemmin seurannut, mutta käsitykseni mukaan ei ajaisi. Reitti kyllä sopisi pienelle miehelle.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Il Garibaldin Giro-opas on ladattavissa täältä: http://bit.ly/1DBfL0v

----------


## tapna

> 16. etappi on yksi upeista vuoristoetapeista. Se ajenaan tiistaina 26.5. Jos peli ei ole ratkennut ennen tätä, voi syntyä vielä merkittäviä eroja.



Tuskinpa. Epäilen, että raskaasta reitistä seuraa lähinnä porukkalenkkivauhtista ajelua. Kukaan ei uskalla ottaa riskejä, koska on tiedossa, että kaikki vastustajat on hoidettu siihen kuntoon ettei katkeamisvaaraa ole. Toki munkilla kymmenen parhaan joukossa mukana roikkuneet pack fillerit putoavat todelliselle tasolleen, mutta aivan kärkeen ei tule minkäänlaista muutosta, ellei sitten joku Oscar Pereiro/David Arroyo -like onnistu puliveivaamaan itsensä tasokkaaseen breikkiporukkaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

*Etappi 1*, joukkueaika-ajo
Lauantai, toukokuun 9 2015
17.6 km San Lorenzo al Mare - Sanremo
*Etappi* 2
Sunnuntai, toukokuun 10 2015
173 km Albenga - Genoa
*Etappi 3*
Maanantai, toukokuun 11 2015
136 km Rapallo - Sestri Levante
*Etappi 4*
Tiistai, toukokuun 12 2015
150 km Chiavari - La Spezia
*Etappi 5*
Kesiviikko, toukokuun 13 2015
152 km La Spezia - Abetone
*Etappi 6*
Torstai, toukokuun 14 2015
181 km Montecatini Terme - Castiglione Della Pescaia
*Etappi 7*
Friday, toukokuun 15 2015
263 km Grosseto - Fiuggi
*Etappi 8*
Lauantai, toukokuun 16 2015
188 km Fiuggi - Campitello Matese
*Etappi 9*
Sunnuntai, toukokuun 17 2015
212 km Benevento - San Giorgio Del Sannio
*Lepopäivä*. maanantai, toukokuun 18 2015
*Etappi 10*
Tiistai, toukokuun 19 2015
195 km Civitanova Marche - Forlì
*Etappi 11*
Kesiviikko, toukokuun 20 2015
147 km Forlì - Imola (Autodromo Ferrari)
*Etappi 12*
Torstai, toukokuun 21 2015
190 km Imola - Vicenza (Monte Berico)
*Etappi 13*
Friday, toukokuun 22 2015
153 km Montecchio Maggiore - Jesolo
*Aika-ajo, Etappi 14*
Lauantai, toukokuun 23 2015
59.2 km Treviso - Valdobbiadene (Individual time trial)
*Etappi 15*
Sunnuntai, toukokuun 24 2015
165 km Marostica - Madonna Di Campiglio
*Lepopäivä 2*, maanantai, toukokuun 25 2015
*Etappi 16*
Tiistai, toukokuun 26 2015
175 km Pinzolo - Aprica
*Etappi 17*
Kesiviikko, toukokuun 27 2015
136 km Aprica - Lugano
*Etappi 18*
Torstai, toukokuun 28 2015
172 km Melide - Verbania
*Etappi 19*
Friday, toukokuun 29 2015
236 km Gravellona Toce - Cervinia
*Etappi 20*
Lauantai, toukokuun 30 2015
196 km Saint-Vincent - Sestriere
*Etappi 21*
Sunnuntai, toukokuun 31 2015
185 km Turin - Milano

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

> Oma voittajasuosikki viimevuoden tapaan 
> *Nairo Quintana*



Hups! Suosikki soitteli ja ilmoitti skippaavansa Giron ja keskittyvänsä valloittamaan Tourin ja Vueltan. Samalla kertoi perheen kunniaa puolustavan tällä kertaa_ Dayer Quintana.
_Seuraanpa siis tämän Giron ensikertalaisen esityksiä tällä kertaa. Veikkasen Jussikin tietysti erityisesti kiinnostaa kun suomalaisedustus kisassa on.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

TTT siis puuttuu ja ITT näyttää olevan vähän pidempi siivu. Kukas GC-miehistä joutuu antamaan siinä eniten periksi? Seuraava päiväkään ei ole ihan helppo! 
Skyn tiimi vaikuttaa kyllä todella kovalta, mutta Tinkoffin porukaltakin kyllä löytyy nimimiehiä.

----------


## tiger

> TTT siis puuttuu ja ITT näyttää olevan vähän pidempi siivu. Kukas GC-miehistä joutuu antamaan siinä eniten periksi? Seuraava päiväkään ei ole ihan helppo! 
> Skyn tiimi vaikuttaa kyllä todella kovalta, mutta Tinkoffin porukaltakin kyllä löytyy nimimiehiä.



TTT heti ekana ohjelmassa...

----------


## Indurain

Giron lähtölistat 



MOVISTAR (MOV)
ESP
  1	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA  Benat	ESP
  2	AMADOR BAKKAZAKOVA  Andrey	CRC
  3	CAPECCHI  Eros	ITA
  4	FERNANDEZ  Ruben	ESP
  5	HERRADA LOPEZ  Jesus	ESP
  6	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI  Jon	ESP
  7	LOBATO DEL VALLE  Juan Jose	ESP
  8	QUINTANA ROJAS  Dayer Uberney	COL
  9	VISCONTI  Giovanni	ITA




AG2R LA MONDIALE (ALM)
FRA
  11	POZZOVIVO  Domenico	ITA
  12	BERARD  Julien	FRA
  13	BETANCUR GOMEZ  Carlos Alberto	COL
  14	DOMONT  Axel	FRA
  15	DUPONT  Hubert	FRA
  16	GRETSCH  Patrick	GER
  17	HOULE  Hugo	CAN
  18	MONTAGUTI  Matteo	ITA
  19	NOCENTINI  Rinaldo	ITA




ANDRONI GIOCATTOLI (AND)
ITA
  21	PELLIZOTTI  Franco	ITA
  22	BANDIERA  Marco	ITA
  23	CHICCHI  Francesco	ITA
  24	DALL'ANTONIA  Tiziano	ITA
  25	FRAPPORTI  Marco	ITA
  26	GATTO  Oscar	ITA
  27	STORTONI  Simone	ITA
  28	TVETCOV  Serghei	ROU
  29	ZILIOLI  Gianfranco	ITA




ASTANA (AST)
KAZ
  31	ARU  Fabio	ITA
  32	CATALDO  Dario	ITA
  33	KANGERT  Tanel	EST
  34	LANDA MEANA  Mikel	ESP
  35	MALACARNE  Davide	ITA
  36	ROSA  Diego	ITA
  37	SANCHEZ GIL  Luis Leon	ESP
  38	TIRALONGO  Paolo	ITA
  39	ZEITS  Andrey	KAZ




BARDIANI CSF (BAR)
ITA
  41	BONGIORNO  Francesco Manuel	ITA
  42	BARBIN  Enrico	ITA
  43	BATTAGLIN  Enrico	ITA
  44	BOEM  Nicola	ITA
  45	CHIRICO  Luca	ITA
  46	COLBRELLI  Sonny	ITA
  47	PIRAZZI  Stefano	ITA
  48	RUFFONI  Nicola	ITA
  49	ZARDINI  Edoardo	ITA




BMC RACING (BMC)
USA
  51	GILBERT  Philippe	BEL
  52	ATAPUMA HURTADO  Darwin	COL
  53	BOOKWALTER  Brent	USA
  54	BURGHARDT  Marcus	GER
  55	CARUSO  Damiano	ITA
  56	DILLIER  Silvan	SUI
  57	KUENG  Stefan	SUI
  58	LODEWYCK  Klaas	BEL
  59	ZABEL  Rick	GER




CCC SPRANDI POLKOWICE (CCC)
POL
  61	PATERSKI  Maciej	POL
  62	BOLE  Grega	SLO
  63	KUREK  Adrian	POL
  64	MARYCZ  Jaroslaw	POL
  65	MATYSIAK  Bartlomiej	POL
  66	OWSIAN  Lukasz	POL
  67	RUTKIEWICZ  Marek	POL
  68	SAMOILAU  Branislau	BLR
  69	SZMYD  Sylwester	POL




ETIXX - QUICK STEP (EQS)
BEL
  71	URAN URAN  Rigoberto	COL
  72	BOONEN  Tom	BEL
  73	BOUET  Maxime	FRA
  74	BRAMBILLA  Gianluca	ITA
  75	DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO  David	ESP
  76	KEISSE  Iljo	BEL
  77	SABATINI  Fabio	ITA
  78	SERRY  Pieter	BEL
  79	VAKOC  Petr	CZE




FDJ (FDJ)
FRA
  81	GENIEZ  Alexandre	FRA
  82	COURTEILLE  Arnaud	FRA
  83	ELISSONDE  Kenny	FRA
  84	FISCHER  Murilo Antonio	BRA
  85	LE BON  Johan	FRA
  86	MOUREY  Francis	FRA
  87	PINEAU  Cédric	FRA
  88	ROUX  Anthony	FRA
  89	VEIKKANEN JUSSI FIN 




IAM CYCLING (IAM)
SUI
  91	CHAVANEL  Sylvain	FRA
  92	CHEVRIER  Clement	FRA
  93	CLEMENT  Stef	NED
  94	HAUSSLER  Heinrich	AUS
  95	KLUGE  Roger	GER
  96	PELUCCHI  Matteo	ITA
  97	PINEAU  Jérôme	FRA
  98	REICHENBACH  Sébastien	SUI
  99	SARAMOTINS  Aleksejs	LAT




LAMPRE - MERIDA (LAM)
ITA
  100	ULISSI  Diego	ITA
  101	CONTI  Valerio	ITA
  102	FERRARI  Roberto	ITA
  103	GRMAY  Tsgabu Gebremaryam	ETH
  104	MODOLO  Sacha	ITA
  105	MORI  Manuele	ITA
  106	NIEMIEC  Przemyslaw	POL
  107	RICHEZE  Maximiliano Ariel	ARG
  109	XU  Gang	CHN




LOTTO SOUDAL (LTS)
BEL
  111	VAN DEN BROECK  Jurgen	BEL
  112	ARMEE  Sander	BEL
  113	BAK  Lars Ytting	DEN
  114	BROECKX  Stig	BEL
  115	GREIPEL  André	GER
  116	HANSEN  Adam	AUS
  117	HENDERSON  Greg	NZL
  118	MONFORT  Maxime	BEL
  119	VERVAEKE  Louis	BEL




NIPPO - VINI FANTINI (NIP)
ITA
  121	CUNEGO  Damiano	ITA
  122	BERLATO  Giacomo	ITA
  123	BISOLTI  Alessandro	ITA
  124	COLLI  Daniele	ITA
  125	DE NEGRI  Pier Paolo	ITA
  126	FILOSI  Iuri	ITA
  127	ISHIBASHI  Manabu	JPN
  128	MALAGUTI  Alessandro	ITA
  129	STACCHIOTTI  Riccardo	ITA




ORICA GreenEDGE (OGE)
AUS
  131	MATTHEWS  Michael	AUS
  132	BEWLEY  Sam	NZL
  133	CHAVES RUBIO  Jhoan Esteban	COL
  134	CLARKE  Simon	AUS
  135	DURBRIDGE  Luke	AUS
  136	GERRANS  Simon	AUS
  137	HEPBURN  Michael	AUS
  138	TUFT  Svein	CAN
  139	WEENING  Pieter	NED




SOUTHEAST (STH)
ITA
  141	BELLETTI  Manuel	ITA
  142	ANDRIATO  Rafael	BRA
  143	CARRETERO  Ramon	PAN
  144	CECCHINEL  Giorgio	ITA
  145	GAVAZZI  Francesco	ITA
  146	MONSALVE  Yonattah	VEN
  147	PETACCHI  Alessandro	ITA
  148	PONZI  Simone	ITA
  149	TEDESCHI  Mirko	ITA




CANNONDALE - GARMIN (TCG)
USA
  151	HESJEDAL  Ryder	CAN
  152	ACEVEDO COLLE  Janier Alexis	COL
  153	BROWN  Nathan	USA
  154	CARDOSO  Andre Fernando S. Martins	POR
  155	DANIELSON  Thomas	USA
  156	FORMOLO  Davide	ITA
  157	MARANGONI  Alan	ITA
  158	SLAGTER  Tom Jelte	NED
  159	VILLELLA  Davide	ITA




GIANT - ALPECIN (TGA)
GER
  161	MEZGEC  Luka	SLO
  162	ARNDT  Nikias	GER
  163	DE BACKER  Bert	BEL
  164	FAIRLY  Caleb	USA
  165	GESCHKE  Simon	GER
  166	HAGA  Chad	USA
  167	JI  Cheng	CHN
  168	LUDVIGSSON  Tobias	SWE
  169	VEELERS  Tom	NED




KATUSHA (KAT)
RUS
  171	PAOLINI  Luca	ITA
  172	BELKOV  Maxim	RUS
  173	CHERNETSKI  Sergei	RUS
  174	LAGUTIN  Sergey	RUS
  175	PORSEV  Alexander	RUS
  176	SILIN  Egor	RUS
  177	TROFIMOV  Yury	RUS
  178	VOROBYEV  Anton	RUS
  179	ZAKARIN  Ilnur	RUS




LOTTO NL - JUMBO (TLJ)
NED
  181	KRUIJSWIJK  Steven	NED
  182	BENNETT  George	NZL
  183	FLENS  Rick	NED
  184	HOFLAND  Moreno	NED
  185	KEIZER  Martijn	NED
  186	MARTENS  Paul	GER
  187	TJALLINGII  Maarten	NED
  188	VAN DER LIJKE  Nick	NED
  189	WAGNER  Robert	GER




SKY (SKY)
GBR
  191	PORTE  Richie	AUS
  192	HENAO MONTOYA  Sergio Luis	COL
  193	KIRYIENKA  Vasil	BLR
  194	KONIG  Leopold	CZE
  195	LOPEZ GARCIA  David	ESP
  196	NIEVE ITURALDE  Mikel	ESP
  197	PUCCIO  Salvatore	ITA
  198	SIUTSOU  Kanstantsin	BLR
  199	VIVIANI  Elia	ITA




TINKOFF - SAXO (TCS)
RUS
  201	CONTADOR VELASCO  Alberto	ESP
  202	BASSO  Ivan	ITA
  203	HERNANDEZ BLAZQUEZ  Jesus	ESP
  204	JUUL JENSEN  Christopher	DEN
  205	KREUZIGER  Roman	CZE
  206	MOREIRA PAULINHO  Sergio Miguel	POR
  207	ROGERS  Michael	AUS
  208	ROVNY  Ivan	RUS
  209	TOSATTO  Matteo	ITA




TREK FACTORY RACING (TFR)
USA
  211	NIZZOLO  Giacomo	ITA
  212	ALAFACI  Eugenio	ITA
  213	BEPPU  Fumiyuki	JPN
  214	COLEDAN  Marco	ITA
  215	FELLINE  Fabio	ITA
  216	SILVESTRE  Fabio	POR
  217	VAN POPPEL  Boy	NED
  218	VANDEWALLE  Kristof	BEL
  219	WATSON  Calvin	AUS

----------


## tiger

Kiitos Indurain. Nyt tarvitaan enää virallinen alustus (vetoo ?) ja oma ketju Giro2015-pelille (Googol ?) niin voidaan päästää pyöräilijät kiertämään saapasmaata.

----------


## Googol

Tietääkö kukaan, millaisilla pisteytyksillä piste- ja mäkikisat tänä vuonna ajetaan?

----------


## Pexxi

> Tietääkö kukaan, millaisilla pisteytyksillä piste- ja mäkikisat tänä vuonna ajetaan?



Aika nihkeästi tuntuu löytyvän tietoa mutta tommosen löysin:

http://www.cyclingupdates.com/giro-d...lassification/

Kevennys:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tsZHyfIJoM

----------


## Indurain

Orica lähtee ilman     TUFT Sveinii - ranne murtunut ja jonkinlainen rintakehä vamma .   Korvaaja 138	LANCASTER  Brett	AUS

----------


## Tenbosse

Osanottaja listasta pikainen analyysi: Nimilista ehkä nimettömämpi kuin vuosiin. Kolme joukkuetta on yletse muiden Tinkoff, Sky ja Astana. Todellisista huippu tasamaan kirimiehistä vain Greippel mukana.

----------


## vetooo

Vuoden 2004 jälkeen tämänkertaisessa kisassa on...

-Ennätyshelppo reitti.
-Ennätysnimetön starttilista.
-Ennätysselvä voittajakaksikko.

----------


## asb

Kevyttä 4m/s vastatuulta/sivaria. Ei lentele levykiekot rantatörmälle.

----------


## PeeHoo

Joukkueaika-ajon reitti on aika sileä, seuraa Välimeren rantsua:

----------


## CamoN

Global Cycling Networkissa oli ihan hyvä 1. etapin reittiennakko.

https://youtu.be/tB_QS_L-5pE

Aika tiukkoja paikkoja löytyy. Ja sitä myöten isojen mälläysten mahdollisuuksia hyvässäkin kelissä.

----------


## Indurain

Meinaakos Aru ottaa pinkkipaidan heti? Astanan pojat veti kovat pohjat

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Vaimo alkaa ymmärtää asian päälle, katsomossa on tarjolla Campagnolo salamia, Pecorinoa ja muuta asiaan kuuluvaa.

----------


## tiger

OGE oli juuri niin kova kuin oletettiin, vaikka pari kundia taisi tipahtaa.

----------


## Indurain

Origan tiimi oli ennakkoonkin vahvin voittaja suosikki, Italialaisten Suosikki Fabian Aruu jota Rai Sport hehkutti koko lähetyksen  :Vink:   arvio parisataa kertaa selostaja mainitsi Fabio Arun

----------


## PeeHoo

Sunnuntaina 177 km, ei ratkaisevan isoja mäkiä.

Maanantaina noustaan jo kunnolla.

----------


## OJ

En ole ehtinyt ihmettelemään Giroiluja, mutta tänään pisti silmään seuraava. Rebellin on bannatu Girosta, mutta Contador ja Hesjedal ovat tervetulleita starttaamaan. VMP on varmaan sopivin kommentti tähän väliin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> En ole ehtinyt ihmettelemään Giroiluja, mutta tänään pisti silmään seuraava. Rebellin on bannatu Girosta, mutta Contador ja Hesjedal ovat tervetulleita starttaamaan. VMP on varmaan sopivin kommentti tähän väliin.



Ammattipyöräilyä seuraava Inner Ring on kirjoittanutkin asiasta lukemisen arvoisesti. Kommenttiosastossa italialainen "gabriele" arvelee taustalla olevan Rebellinin erittäin huonon julkisuuskuvan lisäksi hänen oikeusjuttunsa sekä ei vähimpänä Italian olympiakomitean vastustuksen ja pitempiaikaisen skismansa Italian pyöräilyliiton kanssa. 

Pannahan on sitä paitsi puhtaasti epävirallinen eli on vain ehkä annettu ymmärtää ettei villiä korttia tule jos Rebellin on joukkueessa. Contadoriin ja Hesjedaliin ei samaaa kikkaa voi tietenkään käyttää sillä World Tour -tallit pääsevät mukaan joka tapauksessa ja ne valitsevat ajajansa vapaasti.

----------


## OJ

Suhmurointia sanon minä. Eli banni ei perustu mihinkään sääntöihin, vaan RCS:n tai minkä lie mielipiteeseen. Virallinen tai epävirallinen, ei juurikaan väliä koska lopputulos on joka tapauksessa sama. Mitä sääntöjä pitää noudattaa ja mitä ei välttämättä tarvitse noudattaa?

Tiedän että joillekin ainoa oikea doping rikkomuksen rangaistus olisi pikainen kenttäoikeus ja niskalaukaus saunan takana, mutta ainakin tämä on tasavertainen kaikille...tai siis melkein tasavertainen.

Mutta off topikkia.

----------


## CamoN

Aikookohan Tinkoff-Saxo hoitaa vetohommat loppuratkaisuihin saakka joka päivä, vaikkei pinkki olisikaan hallussa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Aikookohan Tinkoff-Saxo hoitaa vetohommat loppuratkaisuihin saakka joka päivä, vaikkei pinkki olisikaan hallussa.



Pitävät varmaan omansa niin hyvin turvassa kuin mahdollista, ellei muita tavoitteita etapilla ole.

----------


## kukavaa

chapeau viviani! tykkään tosta sen tyylistä, kun ei aina tunnu tarvitsevan junaa vaan osaa hypätä oikeeseen beesiin, hyvä pelisilmä.
pozzovivo tais tipahtaa kokonaiskilvasta jo nyt mikä on vähän tylsää.

edit. hmm.. betancur veti varmaan kauden pohjat ja tuli samalla ajalla maaliin voittajan kanssa. ajaisko ne sitten sille vai onko pullamasusta vielä kuskiks?

----------


## Googol

Heh, etappivoitosta saa 50 pistettä ja irtiotossa välikirit viemällä 40.

----------


## Munarello

1
  *VIVIANI Elia* 
ITA
SKY
*4:13:18*
*0:00*
 *10"*

2
  *HOFLAND Moreno* 
NED
TLJ
*4:13:18*
*0:00*
 *6"*

3
  *GREIPEL Andre* 
GER
LTS
*4:13:18*
*0:00*
 *4"*

4
  *MEZGEC Luka* 
SLO
TGA
*4:13:18*
*0:00*


5
  *PETACCHI Alessandro* 
ITA
STH
*4:13:18*
*0:00*


6
  *NIZZOLO Giacomo* 
ITA
TFR
*4:13:18*
*0:00*


7
  *MATTHEWS Michael* 
AUS
OGE
*4:13:18*
*0:00*


8
  *APPOLLONIO Davide* 
ITA
AND
*4:13:18*
*0:00*


9
  *COLLI Daniele* 
ITA
NIP
*4:13:18*
*0:00*


10
  *TIRALONGO Paolo* 
ITA
AST
*4:13:18*
*0:00*



Pozzovivo on 1:57 jäljessä kärkeä. Bling Matthews sai käsittääkseni roosapaidan. Jussi on jäänyt nyt 13:29. Luulisi pääsevän hatkaan "helposti", jos vaan jalkaa riittää.
http://www.gazzetta.it/Giroditalia/2.../?t=02?lang=en

----------


## JuhoIlmari

^Jos oikein kuulin, niin vanhemman Selinin mukaan Veikkanen on ottanut keväällä ajotavakseen aurinkokannella ajelun.

----------


## Munarello

Niinhän se taisi sanoa, mutta eihän Jussi kovin helpolla tänäänkään päässyt kun joka kasan jälkeen sai kiriä kieli vyön alla takaisin pelotoniin. Samaa 'aurinkokannella ajelua' harrastelee muuten Luca Paolini, joka kuitenkin ilmaantui tänäänkin juuri erinomaiseen aikaan kärkipaikoille..

----------


## mjjk

Jussin Twitter tililtä lainattua:*Jussi Veikkanen* ‏@jussiveikkanen  15 min15 minuuttia sittenNäytä käännös
Trying to fight against a chest infection since couple of days. Doesn't make this Giro any easier...

Hesarin jutussakin tais olla mainintaa flunssasta? Toivottavasti kuntoutuu ennen isompia vuoria.

----------


## tapna

Oliko jo kolmas kerta, kun jotain tautia pukkaa Giron aikana?

----------


## VesaP

Joku pelle katsoja aiheutti sen viimeisen ison kasan eilisellä etapilla:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vide...italia-peloton

Ajoi pyörällä pelotonin sekaan jalkakäytävältä.  :Vihainen:  Tuo näkyy tuossa videossa ihan hyvin.

----------


## zander

Fixipoika kuvitteli itsestään liikoja  :Hymy:

----------


## maupa

> Tietääkö kukaan, millaisilla pisteytyksillä piste- ja mäkikisat tänä vuonna ajetaan?







> Aika nihkeästi tuntuu löytyvän tietoa mutta tommosen löysin:
> 
> http://www.cyclingupdates.com/giro-d...lassification/



Tuolla linkatulla sivulla oleva pisteytys oli käytössä viime vuonna, mutta eilen tuli Gazzettan Giro-sivujen mukaan pisteitä näin:

Välikirit: 20-12-8-6-4-3-2-1
Maali: 50-35-25-18-14-12-10-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1

(Gazzettan sivuilla on välikirien tuloksissa listattu pisteet 10-6-3-2-1-0-0-0, mutta yhteispisteisiin on kuitenkin laskettu ylläolevan mukaisesti.)

Tänään on varmaankin joku muu pisteytyssysteemi kun on "Medium mountain" -etappi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Video: Huge crash at Giro d'Italia caused by* "dickhead" fixie rider* who joined peloton


http://road.cc/content/news/150994-video-huge-crash-giro-ditalia-caused-dickhead-fixie-rider-who-joined-peloton

----------


## rjrm

Vuosi sitten joku tollo tuuppasi nousussa ajajan mäessä toisen takarenkaaseen. Nyt fiksimies säätää. Olisiko ensi vuonna minipossun vuoro?

----------


## kukavaa

pozzovivo pahannäkösesti maassa. jäi pötköttämään, eikä liiku. paha paha.

edit. kuulemma hengittää jo omin voimin.

----------


## MacGyver

Pozzovivo mälläsi pahasti alamäessä.. :Irvistys:

----------


## bisping

Arvostus vetooota kohtaan laski aika helvetisti, kun päätti twiitata kuvan paareilla olevasta Pozzovivosta.

----------


## kukavaa

go synttäri aatami!

----------


## asb

> Video: Huge crash at Giro d'Italia caused by* "dickhead" fixie rider* who joined peloton
> 
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/150994-video-huge-crash-giro-ditalia-caused-dickhead-fixie-rider-who-joined-peloton



Pyöräilijä ajoi jalkakäytävältä tyhjälle kadulle, eikä tajunnut, että puskan takana oli kuuttakymppiä ajava pelotoni. Ehkä turisti. Ehkä tyhmä. Kohdalla ei ollut lankoja, eikä aitoja, eikä liikenteenohjaajia. Videon perusteella saattoi ajaa sinkulallakin tai vaihteilla.

T:Fixie rider

Edit: Eiku olihan siinä NAUHA! Tietsikan ruudulta ei erottunut, mutta kännykällä näky. Nostaa kädellä nauhan ja ajaa ali... Ei vitu mikä urpo.

Edit2: Oli muuten sinkulamiäs, eikä fiksikuski. Vasen polvi ei liiku, kun kölvi rullaa kelviltä alas.

https://youtu.be/jxXanjm7y-k

----------


## maupa

> ... eilen tuli Gazzettan Giro-sivujen mukaan pisteitä näin:
> 
> Välikirit: 20-12-8-6-4-3-2-1
> Maali: 50-35-25-18-14-12-10-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1
> ...
> Tänään on varmaankin joku muu pisteytyssysteemi kun on "Medium mountain" -etappi.



Oli näköjään sama pistesysteemi kuin viime vuonna "High mountain" -etapeilla:

Välikirit: 8-4-1
Maali: 15-12-9-7-6-5-4-3-2-1

Mäkipisteet näyttää menevän alemmissa kategorioissa näin:

Kat 2: 15-8-6-4-2-1
Kat 3: 7-4-2-1
Kat 4: 3-2-1

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Niinhän se taisi sanoa, mutta eihän Jussi kovin helpolla tänäänkään päässyt kun joka kasan jälkeen sai kiriä kieli vyön alla takaisin pelotoniin. Samaa 'aurinkokannella ajelua' harrastelee muuten Luca Paolini, joka kuitenkin ilmaantui tänäänkin juuri erinomaiseen aikaan kärkipaikoille..



Eikä se olisi eka kerta kun kannelle laitetaan kokenut ajaja, jonka rooli olisi pudottautua ylösajomieheksi mikäli etuporukoissa oleva joukkuekaveri flätin tai muun haverin kohdatessaan putoaa porukan läpi. Siellä on nähty sateenkaaripaitatason kavereitakin niissä hommissa.

----------


## maantienässä

en minä kyllä tuosta videosta selvää saa, kuvahan on erikohdassa kuin itse kolari. Kaverit makaavat jo maassa kun kuva siirtyy ko. kohtaan.

----------


## Sanna04

Hassua miten Selin jaksaa lähetyksessä joidenkin kohdalla mainostaa "...mutta on kuitenkin tahrannut maineensa dopingin kanssa, toki rangaistuksensa jo kärsinyt, mutta jäävät nämä meidän muistiimme...." (Franco Pellizotti), kun taas joidenkin, "aikamme ehdottomasti parhaiden maantiepyöräilijöiden" kohdalla näistä asioista ei mainita mitään. Vaikka siinäkin rangaistus on kärsitty, eikä siinä oikeastaan edes käytetty mitään vaan se tuli saastuneesta pihvistä..

----------


## VesaP

Selinihän on mega-Contador fani. Sanoin jopa vaimolle tuossa giron etappia katsoessa että WTF, Selin puhui about ekaa kertaa Contasta "dopingtuomion kärsineenä" kun tähän asti se on aina ollut "sai väärän tuomion dopingin takia mitä ei edes oo koskaan tehnyt".

----------


## Yuggas

> Hassua miten Selin jaksaa lähetyksessä joidenkin kohdalla mainostaa "...mutta on kuitenkin tahrannut maineensa dopingin kanssa, toki rangaistuksensa jo kärsinyt, mutta jäävät nämä meidän muistiimme...." (Franco Pellizotti), kun taas joidenkin, "aikamme ehdottomasti parhaiden maantiepyöräilijöiden" kohdalla näistä asioista ei mainita mitään. Vaikka siinäkin rangaistus on kärsitty, eikä siinä oikeastaan edes käytetty mitään vaan se tuli saastuneesta pihvistä..



Aivan samaa mietin tasapuolisuusnäkökulmasta. Sinänsä täysin oikein muistuttaa kärähtämisistä vaikka joka lähetyksessä uran loppuun saakka.


*Stage 4*

Tänään taas hirveän vaikea ymmärtää ajajien ajatuksenkulkua. Miksi kärkiryhmä ajeli lenkkivauhtia ja päästi tsekkipaskan & co. kiinni? Nyt pelotonissa GC podium-paikoista kiinnostuneet voivat hieman kohotella ainakin kulmakarvoja, jos äksöni muuten ei innostakaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Pozzavivo on jo kotona toipumassa. Muistista puuttuu pätkä, eli tälli oli kyllä melkoinen.

----------


## Indurain

Clarke on roosan ansainnut -aika sisupussi - huomenna Conta voipi paidan ottaa vai antaako ensi Kreuzingerille ?

----------


## tiger

Uranin hyytyminen näinkin vaatimattomissa nyppylöissä tarkoittanee että hänet voi unohtaa gc spekuloinneissa. Tinkoffin apuajaja-osasto vähän kysymysmerkki.

----------


## kmw

[Toivomus:] Joka päivä lähetyksen jälkeen etapin tuloksia + gc-tilanne tänne [Toivomus:]

----------


## Onceagain

www.procyclingstats.com, todella informatiivinen ja visuaalisesti miellyttävä sivusto kaikista vähänkään merkittävistä fillarikisoista ja kuskeista...

----------


## PeeHoo

Keskiviikkona on sitten nousua maaliin. Arvaan, että pinkkipaidan haltija vaihtuu viidennen etapin jälkeen.

----------


## Googol

> Uranin hyytyminen näinkin vaatimattomissa nyppylöissä tarkoittanee että hänet voi unohtaa gc spekuloinneissa.



Eli jäljelle jää Contador, Porte, Aru ja pari apuajajaa (vai oliko siellä kärjessä edes niitä).  :Hymy: 

Kyllä se Urankin sieltä voi vielä palkintosijoista taistelemaan nousta. Voitto on vähän vaikeampaa, mutta se nyt oli jo alkujaankin lähinnä Contadorin ja Porten välinen taisto.

----------


## Indurain

Päivä käsikirjoitus 
Pavel Kochetkov  lähtee heti irtiottoon ja ylittää olla ekana    Fose carpinellin päällä  mukana saataa pyöräillä Davide Formolo  ,Edoardo Zardini , Esteban Chaves  
Giovanni Visconti  ,  sen jälkeen Astana ajaa kiinni  Aru , Conta ja muutama muu ajaa porukalla viimeisen 10 km jonka jälkeen Contador vetää pinkki paidan päälle ...

----------


## kolistelija

> Päivä käsikirjoitus 
> Pavel Kochetkov  lähtee heti irtiottoon ja ylittää olla ekana    Fose carpinellin päällä  mukana saataa pyöräillä Davide Formolo  ,Edoardo Zardini , Esteban Chaves  
> Giovanni Visconti  ,  sen jälkeen Astana ajaa kiinni  Aru , Conta ja muutama muu ajaa porukalla viimeisen 10 km jonka jälkeen Contador vetää pinkki paidan päälle ...



Olisihan se ihan hyvää kisaa tuo, mutta eilinen oli varmaan gc-miehille jo aika kova päivä, joten saa nähdä miten paljon on haluja ratkaista mitään jo nyt. Sekin on ihan asia sikseen, että haluaako mikään gc-tiimi paidan jo nyt.

Toivotaan kuitenkin ihan kunnon kisaa. GC-kärjen iskukyky tositilanteessa on aika jännää kamaa tällä hetkellä: Porte on elämänsä kunnossa, Contador on aina kunnossa, Aru on ennätyskunnossa...

----------


## bisping

Ja Uran tulee olemaan vielä kunnossa tämän Giron aikana. Ei eilisen perusteella kannata vetää kummempia johtopäätöksiä. Nyt Uran joutuu ajamaan nämä ensimmäiset päivät surkean joukkueensa takia ihan yksin ja tappioiden minimointi on vaikeampaa. Toisella ja kolmannella viikolla nähdään kuitenkin jo ihan eri mies.

----------


## zander

Hienoa taistelua Arun, Porten ja Contadorin kesken.

----------


## CamoN

Jep, Alberto vissiin halusi testata omia jalkojaan ja päähaastajien jalat tuli kiltisti perässä. Uran Uran taitaa olla lipsumassa ulos ensimmäisellä viikolla, eroa taitaa jo nyt olla sen verran ettei sitä enää kiskota takaisin. Britti-Eurosportilla oli toisen käden tietoa mahdollisesta flunssasta. Hienot loppukahinat GC-kärkikolmikolta joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Googol

Contador ei kaiketi ole koskaan menettänyt hankkimaansa johtajan paitaa (mitä nyt pari kappaletta kisan jälkeen). Nyt saa pitää aika kauan, jos meinaa pitää tavan yllä.

EDIT: Laitetaan nyt huvikseen vielä ne tuloksetkin

1
Jan Polanc (Slo) Lampre-Merida
4:09:18

2
Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) IAM Cycling
0:01:31

3
Fabio Aru (Ita) Astana Pro Team
s.a.

4
Alberto Contador (Spa) Tinkoff-Saxo
s.a.

5
Richie Porte (Aus) Team Sky
s.a.

6
Mikel Landa Meana (Spa) Astana Pro Team
0:01:44

7
Dario Cataldo (Ita) Astana Pro Team
0:01:53

8
Yury Trofimov (Rus) Team Katusha
s.a.

9
Damiano Caruso (Ita) BMC Racing Team
s.a.

10
Darwin Atapuma Hurtado (Col) BMC Racing Team
s.a.



Kokonaistilanne:

1
Alberto Contador (Spa) Tinkoff-Saxo
16:05:54

2
Fabio Aru (Ita) Astana Pro Team
0:00:02

3
Richie Porte (Aus) Team Sky
0:00:20

4
Roman Kreuziger (Cze) Tinkoff-Saxo
0:00:22

5
Dario Cataldo (Ita) Astana Pro Team
0:00:28

6
Esteban Chaves (Col) Orica GreenEdge
0:00:37

7
Giovanni Visconti (Ita) Movistar Team
0:00:56

8
Mikel Landa Meana (Spa) Astana Pro Team
0:01:01

9
Davide Formolo (Ita) Cannondale-Garmin Pro Cycling Team
0:01:15

10
Andrey Amador (CRc) Movistar Team
0:01:18

----------


## tiger

Olkoon jokainen omaa mieltään pihvi-episodista mutta on tuo Alberto vaan viihdyttävä gc kuski. Nytkin päätti hetken mielijohteesta lähteä revittelemään kun matkanteko pelotonissa rupesi tympäisemään. Moista iloittelua emme C. Froomen toimesta heinäkuussa pääse nauttimaan - silloin on katse tiukasti liimattu stemmiin. Ai niin, onhan tuolloinkin mukana eräs A C joka toivottavasti silloinkin tuo actionia porukkaan.

----------


## Indurain

23. Päivä ajettava 59km aika-ajo sotkee varmasti kärki kuvioita ja jos erot on pysynyt pieninä niin ...

----------


## asb

> Hienoa taistelua Arun, Porten ja Contadorin kesken.



Tais tulla Chavanelille housupyykkiä. Podiumi jo varmana pyörittelee maaliin, kun takaa höökiikin loppusuoralla kolme kisan ennakkosuosikkia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PPJ

Auts. Pahan näköinen mälli. Toi Nippo-Vini Fantinin kuskin käsi näytti todella pahalta.

----------


## leecher

Oli kyllä käsi murtunut todella pahasti! On se kumma kun nuo katsojat eivät osaa pitää itseään aidan oikealla puolella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J T K

Jösses....

----------


## leecher

No voi saakeli että on huono tuuri Pistolerollakin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

Eisssatn, Alberton kisa loppui tähän.

----------


## Sanna04

Voiko käsi olla tuon näköinen jos on vain olkapää pahasti sijoiltaan? Jos vaikka selviäisi ilman murtumia?

----------


## PPJ

Taitaa olla käsi kipee kun ei paitaa pysty päälle pukeen  :Irvistys:

----------


## leecher

> Voiko käsi olla tuon näköinen jos on vain olkapää pahasti sijoiltaan? Jos vaikka selviäisi ilman murtumia?



No ei voi olla. Kyllä siellä on luuta murtunut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Googol

Etappi 6:

1 André Greipel (Ger) Lotto Soudal 4:19:42
2 Matteo Pelucchi (Ita) IAM Cycling
3 Sacha Modolo (Ita) Lampre-Merida
4 Manuel Belletti (Ita) Southeast Pro Cycling
5 Giacomo Nizzolo (Ita) Trek Factory Racing
6 Alessandro Petacchi (Ita) Southeast Pro Cycling
7 Elia Viviani (Ita) Team Sky
8 Luka Mezgec (Slo) Team Giant-Alpecin
9 Nicola Ruffoni (Ita) Bardiani CSF
10 Davide Appollonio (Ita) Androni Giocattoli

1 Alberto Contador (Spa) Tinkoff-Saxo
2 Fabio Aru (Ita) Astana Pro Team 0:00:02
3 Richie Porte (Aus) Team Sky 0:00:20
4 Roman Kreuziger (Cze) Tinkoff-Saxo 0:00:22
5 Dario Cataldo (Ita) Astana Pro Team 0:00:28
6 Esteban Chaves (Col) Orica GreenEdge 0:00:37
7 Giovanni Visconti (Ita) Movistar Team 0:00:56
8 Mikel Landa Meana (Spa) Astana Pro Team 0:01:01
9 Davide Formolo (Ita) Cannondale-Garmin Pro Cycling Team 0:01:15
10 Andrey Amador (CRc) Movistar Team 0:01:18

----------


## asb

> Oli kyllä käsi murtunut todella pahasti! On se kumma kun nuo katsojat eivät osaa pitää itseään aidan oikealla puolella. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kandee ehkä pitää ne johtopäätöksiin hyppimiset kurissa. Suoja-aidan alaosassa oli ulkoneva mutka, johon pyöräilijä ajoi. Kato tuubista britti es:n lähetyksestä leikattu pätkä.

----------


## leecher

Missäs näin kerrottiin totuutena ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## villef

Siinä tuubipätkässä nimenomaan näkyy että kuskin pää retkahtaa, katsojan käsi heilahtaa ja vasta sen jälkeen pyörä osuu kaiteeseen

----------


## PetriV

Linkki YouTuben highlights pätkään: http://youtu.be/BR88CwpOEzI

Kyllä ainakin omaan silmään katsojan käsi osuu ensin ja sitten tasapainon mentyä tulee törmäys aitaan. Kolari tapahtuu klipissä 2.40-2.41.

----------


## CamoN

Cyclingnewsin keräämää tietoa loukkaantumisista:





> 18:58.41
> 
> *Daniele Colli* was the first rider to go down in the incident that took out Contador. *The team have confirmed a broken arm*: "Bad fall for @DanieleColli upon arrival in the peloton. *Daniele is alert, has a broken arm and he went to the hospital for inspection*," they wrote on twitter.
> 
> 18:53.29
> 
> Alberto Contador's press officier Jacinto Vidarte spoke following the stage. Here's what he had to say about Contador's condition. 
> 
> "*Alberto is almost good,* he had a very heavy fall towards the end. He’s *hurt himself on the knee and he’s got a bad shoulder* as you can see but I think he should be ok. Alright he’s hurt his knee but *I think that he should be ok to continue*."

----------


## leecher

Kyllähän Colli osui ensin katsojan käteen josta horjahti aitaa päin. Asb voi pitää omat päätelmät ihan omana tietonaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mjjk

Näytti osuneen innokkaan kuvaajan teleobjektiiviin. Edit: tai käteen jossa tuo kamera oli.

----------


## Sanna04

Voiko tuossa olla niin isot vauhdit ja voimat kyseessä, että olisi tuosta kameraan törmäämisestä saanut kätensä jo tuohon kuntoon? Näytti ylhäältä kuvatussa olevan käsi jo jotenkin oudossa asennossa ennen kuin kaveri oli edes ehtinyt kaatua. On tuossa vauhtia sen verran ja kun törmää kovaan teleobjektiiviin eikä toiseen ihmiseen niin en yhtään pidä mahdottomana.

----------


## plr

Järjestelmäkameralla kuvaavan käteen osuu minustakin. Pitäähän sitä tietenkin iso kamera teleobjektiivin kanssa kuvattavien eteen työntää.  :Irvistys:

----------


## plr

Törmäys 70 km/h vauhdissa paikallaan olevaan käteen tai kameraan (massa useita kilogrammoja) voi aivan varmasti hajottaa käden. Tuohan on kuin lekalla iskisi olkapäähän 70 km/h eli pudotetaan leka 20 metristä olkapäähän.

----------


## rjrm

Ikävä onnettomuus. Kannattaisiko gc-ajajien jättäytyä massakireissä taakse viimeisen kolmen kilsan kohdalla vai miten niitänsåäntöjä tulkitaan? Vainko kolaritilanteessa saa saman ajan kuin kärki?

----------


## MPS

Saattoi olla Canonin EF70-200/2.8 eli noin 1,5kg lasia..

----------


## plr

Muistaakseni kaikki samassa porukassa tulevat saavat saman ajan. Sama porukka = porukka, jolla on alle sekunnin väli toisiin. Eli on riski rullailla takana. Jos edessä tuleekin yksi yli sekunnin väli, niin voikin olla parikymmentä sekuntia huonompi aika.

----------


## MäkiHiiri

Oli niiiin hienoa ja hehkutusen arvoista tiimityötä! Tokavika vetomies ihan käkenä toisten letkoihin! Upeeta ja rohkeeta toteutusta ja kaunista, kun suunnitelma tehdään todeksi.

----------


## zander

Contador twitterissä: "@albertocontador: Thanks for your support,fortunately there aren't fractures,it has been a shoulder dislocation,I hope to take the start tomorrow."

----------


## Yuggas

Nyt Astana ja Sky yhteistuumin h*lvetillinen ralli päälle etenkin kahdella seuraavalla etapilla. Laittakaa Contador ihan maksimaaliseen rääkkiin, please. Siinä on nyt se mahdollisuus millä Conta on kaadettavissa, jos on...

----------


## plr

Pystyyköhän sijoiltaan menneellä olkapäällä ajamaan?

----------


## skott

Asiaan vaikuttaa mm nivelen löysyy, jos on mennyt aiemminkin, niin voi olla että selviää vähällä. 
Aika myös ratkaiseva - mitä pidempään takaisin paikalleenlaitto kestää, sen enemmän vaurioita. Mm. hermot venyy jne.

Itellä repes nivelkapseli, irtos pala rustoa, ruhje olkaluun päähän, jännerepeämä. 
Kantositeessä 23t 45min vuorokaudessa kolme viikkoa ja kipulääkitystä ja irvistelyä.

----------


## Mattia

^Eli ei vaikuta tämän "yhden aikamme suurimmista"  :Vink:  suoritukseen mitenkään.

----------


## JKK

> Nyt Astana ja Sky yhteistuumin h*lvetillinen ralli päälle etenkin kahdella seuraavalla etapilla. Laittakaa Contador ihan maksimaaliseen rääkkiin, please. Siinä on nyt se mahdollisuus millä Conta on kaadettavissa, jos on...



Eiköhän virtsa/verisesti (en tiedä tehdäänkö) kaada doupatun  joka tapauksessa.

----------


## noniinno

^Olipa turha kommentti.. eikös tuolle jauhamiselle ole omat topicinsa jossain.

Joka tapauksessa toivon todella että Conta pystyy jatkamaan normaalisti. Näin toivon jo kisan viihdearvonkin takia.

----------


## zander

Lässähtää pahasti kisa jos Contador on ulkona.

----------


## r.a.i

@albertocontador: En 1h estare en la salida de la etapa,me han protegido el hombro y espero que no se salga de nuevo.Sera un dia duro de 264kms.

AC ainakin starttaa tänään - saas nähdä miten olkapää kestää...

----------


## Teemu Ramstedt

http://ibdcycling.fi/fincycling-ja-giro/

Tuolta Blogistani löytyy kokemuksia sekä Fincycling reissulta Puolasta että Giron ekoilta etapeilta mm.huoltoauton kyydissä.
Mahtavia reissuja kumpainenkin.

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Viva il GIRO !
Ompahan ollut hauskaa seurata kisaa, kun on lomalla aikaa. British EURO SPORT LIVE lähetys, jossa aivan huikea kommentaattori asiantuntijana (en tiedä kuka...joku EX pro).
Mahtava kansanjuhla pitkin reittiä ja valtavasti pinkkiä...laitumella eilen aasi pinkissä kaulurissa  :Leveä hymy:  . Jussikin vilahteli eilen hyvin kuvissa, kun pääjoukon hännillä maaliin asti tuli helposti.
Mahtavia kuvia helikopterista kisaajista ja paikallista nähtävyyksistä. Halpisloma telkun välityksellä Italiassa. Omat lenkit sateessa ja koleassa...Italian sää lämmittää mieltä !

----------


## PPJ

> Viva il GIRO !
> Ompahan ollut hauskaa seurata kisaa, kun on lomalla aikaa. British EURO SPORT LIVE lähetys, jossa aivan huikea kommentaattori asiantuntijana (en tiedä kuka...joku EX pro).
> Mahtava kansanjuhla pitkin reittiä ja valtavasti pinkkiä...laitumella eilen aasi pinkissä kaulurissa  . Jussikin vilahteli eilen hyvin kuvissa, kun pääjoukon hännillä maaliin asti tuli helposti.
> Mahtavia kuvia helikopterista kisaajista ja paikallista nähtävyyksistä. Halpisloma telkun välityksellä Italiassa. Omat lenkit sateessa ja koleassa...Italian sää lämmittää mieltä !



Matt Stephens taitaa olla kommentaattorina. Tota tyyppiä pääsee myös seuraamaan Global cycling network kanavalla YouTubessa  :Hymy:

----------


## Munarello

> http://ibdcycling.fi/fincycling-ja-giro/
> 
> Tuolta Blogistani löytyy kokemuksia sekä Fincycling reissulta Puolasta että Giron ekoilta etapeilta mm.huoltoauton kyydissä.
> Mahtavia reissuja kumpainenkin.



Kiitos linkistä, Teemu. Kiinnostavaa tarinaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Täytyy hattua nostaa Contalle tämän päiväisestä. Ei ollut varmasti hääviä.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Täytyy hattua nostaa Contalle tämän päiväisestä. Ei ollut varmasti hääviä.



Juuri näin. Tänään on kaksi isoa nousua. Jos AC selvittää sen niin, että pysyy johdossa, uskon hänen voittavan koko koetoksen.

----------


## Cybbe

http://www.cyclingnews.com/giro-ditalia/stages

----------


## rjrm

Contador oli hetki sitten aika kärsivän näköinen.  Siinä tiimi pyöritti päitään .

----------


## Yuggas

> Contador oli hetki sitten aika kärsivän näköinen.  Siinä tiimi pyöritti päitään .



No tuollapa ei kauheasti ole väliä kun Aru ja Porte tiimeineen vain istuu sormi perseessä. Homma selvä kun vaan pysyy pyöränsä päällä maaliin saakka. On ne melkosia mestaritaktikoita, ristus kuitenki.

----------


## mievain

Kertokaahan aloittelijalle, mitä tarkoittaa tuo punainen lippu, jota moottoripyöräkuski heiluttelee pelotonin edellä?

----------


## pulmark

Toivottavasti kohta alkavassa loppunousussa syntyy vähän säpinää. 

Betancurin ajoasento näyttää aika pystyltä, ensimmäistä kertaa äsken näin kun ajoi vähän aikaa alaotteelta. Ylävartalon asento poikkeaa aika paljon noista muista ajajista.

PS. Oisko punainen lippu ollut varoitus, kun siinä näytti menevän autoletka ohi pääjoukon ?

----------


## PPJ

Saas nähdä lähteekö Contadorilla paita vaihtoon. 

Bongasin Jussinkin ekaa kertaa näissä karkeloissa  :Hymy:

----------


## rjrm

Taitaa pitää paitansa

----------


## rjrm

Voitto saksalaiselle postimyyntipyöräilijälle  :Hymy:  Porte, Aru ja Contador ovat ihan kunnossa.

----------


## PPJ

Kovaa lähti Astana tuuttaamaan kolmenkymmenen kilsan kohdalta. Ei näyttänyt Contadorilla olkapää vauhtia syövän  :Hymy: 

Edit.

Niin ja Alberto tuplas eron Fabioon hyvityssekunneilla.

----------


## kukavaa

usko betancuriin alkaa palata. ainahan se tuntuu ajavan selkäsuorana, sen ja takatukan ansiosta on aika helposti bongattavissa pelotonista. 
hieno giro käynnissä.

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Eilenhän nähtiin jo vähän kisaamista, kun Aru testaili Alberton ja Ritchien herkyyttä viisi kilsaa ennen maalia.
Tinkoff-Saxo ja Astana tekevät tarvittavat työt ja Sky pesaa.

*Stage 14* *23th May 2015* 59,4 KM - Individual Time trial
Tuota päivää odotellaan niin nähdään kuka kärkimiehistä on kovin, kun ei ole joukkue apuna. Itse toivon Arun menestystä, kun eilen haastoi jo muita kisaamaan.

----------


## CamoN

Sama täällä, vesi kielellä yksilöaika-ajoa odotellessa. Mitäs perimätieto kertoo GC-kuskien aikaisemmista suorituksista tuollaisessa verrattain pitkässä tempossa? Olen jotenkin olettanut että Porte olisi kolmikon ennakkosuosikki, mutta se perustuu pelkkään mutuun.

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Hatun nosto noille joukkueiden "duunareille", jotka hoitaa tuonne kärkeen juomat, geelit ja pizzat. Jättäydyt joukon hännille ja "tankkaat" huoltoautosta 15 pulloa juomia ja kaiken suuhunpantavan ja ajat kärjen taas kiinni ja jaat tavarat muulle joukkueelle. RESPECT.
Tuota touhua parhaimmillaan yli kuusi tuntia...todellista joukkueurheilua vaikka suurimman huomion keräävät nuo joukkueiden kapteenit. Hienosti roolitettu nuo joukkueet.

----------


## PPJ

Huikeita suorituksia vailla kunniaa ja kameravaloja. Vaatii paljon ja antaa vähän.

Toisaalta domestiquet saa välillä näyttää kyntensä ja eikös Froomekin ajanut Wiggon domestiquena aikanaan?

----------


## villef

Toimiiko Kelme-taktiikka tänään?

----------


## villef

Jaa, eipä tuo Tiralongo säästelekkään tuolla..

----------


## PPJ

Ei taida Slagterin paukut riittää viivalle asti. Tulee aika höyryllä Tiralongo peesissä.

----------


## rjrm

Montako sekuntia Contadorilla oli Aruun eilen? Tänään tuli mielestäni Arun hyväksi pari sekuntia ja vieläkin jäi AC kolmen sekunnon johtoon.

----------


## PPJ

Sekunnin otti Aru kiinni.

----------


## leecher

Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten Contan olkapää kestää aika-ajon rasituksen. Asento on varmasti tuskallinen, näkyykö kellossa? Jos ei haittaa menoa, niin Aru saa kyllä kyytiä TT:ssä.

----------


## PPJ

Juonikohan Contador ja Aru jotain Porten pään menoksi kun pariin otteeseen viimeisen nousun aikana keskenään jotain supattelivat  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit.

Astanalla on kyllä kova sakki. 3 äijää GC:n top 5:ssä.

----------


## r.a.i

Vaikea sanoa, jokin tuossa nelikon menossa kuitenkin tuntui Contadoria harmittavan, kun pudisteli päätään loppusuoralla. Arulla oli varmaan yksi motiivi saada minuutteja Duran Duraniin, joka on vahva tt-kuski, toisaalta Porte on ollut aika passiivinen koko ajan, eikä nyttenkään juuri osallistunut vetohommiin...

Tuo kuoleman pitkä TT on kyllä kova luu, siinä voi tulla minuuttikaupalla eroja, jos jollain ns nassahtaa kulkemaan ja toisella on huono päivä. Portella on tänä vuonna kulkenut hyvin...

----------


## J T K

Astanalla on motiivi rassauttaa Contadoria niin paljon kuin mahdollista ja tuommoinen loppukiri lisää rasitusta, joka saattaa näkyä olkapäävamman hitaampana toipumisena. Ehkä näinkin, tiedä häntä.

----------


## Yuggas

> Astanalla on motiivi rassauttaa Contadoria niin paljon kuin mahdollista ja tuommoinen loppukiri lisää rasitusta, joka saattaa näkyä olkapäävamman hitaampana toipumisena. Ehkä näinkin, tiedä häntä.



Näinpä.

Sitä ihmettelen kun Porte ei ole tuota hiffannut. Se vaan odottaa, että saa ottaa Contalta anukseen ITT:ssä. Ja vuorilla jää lisää sekä Arusta että Contasta. Tähän vielä lisätään se perinteinen katastrofipäivä mikä sille joka GT:ssä on tullut, niin vähän ihmettelen kun ei nyt ollut mitään yritystä hyödyntää Conta kaatumista. Johtopäätös, ett se on luuseri luonteeltaan ja ajaa podiumista.

----------


## asb

> Mitäs perimätieto kertoo GC-kuskien aikaisemmista suorituksista tuollaisessa verrattain pitkässä tempossa?



Alberto ajoi todella hyviä aika-ajoja ennen pihviepisodia. Jos Oleg on saanut nostatettua joukkuehenkeä kunnolla, niin ero Porten ja Alberton välillä voi olla hyvinkin pieni.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kisa on mielenkiintoisempi kuin etukäteen ajattelin!

----------


## Paolo

Välipäivä lusittu!

Tämän päiväinen etappina tuskin tarjoaa mitään ihmeellistä, mutta meille Riccionen suunnalla pyöräileille ainakin tuttuja maisemia..

----------


## pekoni

Tylsää etappia odotellessa, mutta maisemat pitäisi olla parasta A-luokkaa. Uskoisin, että Greg Hendersonilla on tänään kavereita pelotonissa.

----------


## leecher

Porte kertoo muuttaneensa elämäntapojaan ja nousseensa uudella tasolle. Pudotti 5 kg painoa, vähensi ryypiskelyä (wtf?) ja alkoi noudattaa ruokavaliota. 
Miten helvetin huonoja ammattipyöräilijätkin on juurikin tuossa ravintopuolessa. Mussutetaan pullaa, pastaa ja mäkikolaa. Sitten ihmetellään sitä vauvarasvaa vyötäröllä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiger

Yksi asia on ja pysyy perseellään Girossa, internetsivut http://www.gazzetta.it/Giroditalia/2015/en/
Vuodesta toiseen yhtä karmea rävellys. Kielet menee sikin sokin, näyttää väärää etappia kun Live!:ä klikkaa jne. Samaa taattua skeida-linjaa edustaa Android-appi. Yhtä onneton ellei vieläkin heikompi tekele kuin nuo sivut. Pysyisi vaan tuo Gazzetta printtimediassa ja antaisivat jonkun osaavan tahon hoitaa IT osastoa.

----------


## vetooo

Kannattaa katsoa 9. etapin viimeinen nousu uudestaan. Se ajettiin muuten Landan, Arun, Contadorin ja Porten osalta mukavalla yli 1850 VAM:llä. Siinä huomaa selvästi, miten Portella on vaikeuksia päästä Contadorin takapyörään heti Arun hyökkäyksen jälkeen. Tämänkin jälkeen Contadorin takapyörä meinaa karata Portelta pariin otteeseen. Ei ihme, ettei aussi osallistunut vetotöihin viimeisellä kympillä viimeisen mäkimaalin jälkeen.

----------


## kukavaa

yllätykset jatkuu, hatka vei flätti etapin, portilla tekninen ikävässä paikassa jäi varmaan melkein minsan. 
giro osaa nää jutut.

----------


## ilmora

Ei lainkaan tylsä kisa. Alkupään maisemia katsoi jo sillä silmällä, että tuonnekin voisi joku päivä lähteä ajamaan.

Richie Porte & Simon Clarke:

----------


## bisping

Tuostakin hienosta eleestä päätti UCI rankaista Portea 2 minuutin aikasakolla. UCI se vaan yllättää joka kerta mielivaltaisuudellaan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Porte kertoo muuttaneensa elämäntapojaan ja nousseensa uudella tasolle. Pudotti 5 kg painoa, vähensi ryypiskelyä (wtf?) ja alkoi noudattaa ruokavaliota.



Wiggolla oli sama tarina.

Saakos isoissa kisoissa apua ottaa muilta kuin tallikavereilta?

----------


## Poursuivant

> Wiggolla oli sama tarina.
> 
> Saakos isoissa kisoissa apua ottaa muilta kuin tallikavereilta?



Ilmeisesti ei saa, mikäli luin tuota CN:n juttua oikein. Kieltämättä sääntö sotii tässä kohtaa urheilullisuutta vastaan. Olisiko samaa sääntöä sovellettu vaikkapa Paris-Roubaix'ssa, kun flätin saanut olisi ottanut Arenbergissä etukiekon ensimmäiseltä sitä heiluttavalta "tiimipaitaiselta"? Tietty voisi jeesustella kaikkea säännöistä, mutta nyt tulee #PKN, joten ei jaksa.

EDIT: OK. #PKN veti hienosti. Tässä jotain Inner Ringin linkkaamaa tuohon sääntöön.

----------


## Sanna04

Eikös Gilbertkin antanut pullon jollekin Movistarin kaverille yhden etapin loppupuolella. Miksei siitä sitten rangaistu, Movistarin kaveri olisi voinut ilman sitä hyytyä totaalisesti ja menettää minuutteja, nyt sai suurta hyötyä tuosta toisen tiimin laittomasta auttamisesta..?

----------


## J T K

TOP-10 vaihtamaan etukiekkoja tänään..? Sääntö on toki selkeä, mutta sitten on niitä sääntöjä, joiden rikkomisesta ei sanktioida lainkaan tai tarjotaan sakkoja. Jokaisella etapilla roikutaan autoissa enempi vähempi kielletyllä tavalla jne.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Eikös Gilbertkin antanut pullon jollekin Movistarin kaverille yhden etapin loppupuolella. Miksei siitä sitten rangaistu?



Koska se on säännöissä sallittu. Katso 2.3.012.

----------


## msl

Mikä on tämän auttamiskiellon  idea? Estää joukkueiden liittoutuminen?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Estää rahaa ja valtaa vaikuttamasta urheilukilpailun lopputuloksiin. Minun mielestäni se on hyvä tavoite, ja vaikka se satunnaisesti johtaa outoihin tilanteisiin, se puolustaa silti paikkaansa.

----------


## msl

Näinhän se on.

----------


## jlutke

Jälkiviisas on helppo olla, mutta tuossahan Porten ja Gerransin vieressä kaikissa kuvissa seisoo Skyn apuajaja ja katsoo renkaanvaihto-operaatiota - miksei Porte ottanut rengasta häneltä? Onko vain niin, että tämä sääntö ei ole ajajille tuttu. 

Muutenkin Team Sky saa tästä tilanteesta katsoa peiliin. Jos vakavissaan ollaan kisaamassa GC:n voitosta, pitäisi etapin loppuvaiheilla olla kapteenilla paremmin oman tiimin apuajajia ympärillä, suojaamassa juuri tällaisten tilanteiden varalta.

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Eilisen kisan alkupuolella Fabio Arulla rengasrikko ja tallin makaanikko vaihtoi renkaan sitten Aru ajoi pääryhmän kiinni.
Viiden miehen irtiottoryhmä(kaikki italialaisia) teki valtaisan työn, joka kesti loppuun asti. Paitsi Oscar GATTO, jolle rengasrikko lopussa ja siitä mekaanikko vaihtoi renkaan. Lopulta Gatto körötteli maaliin sijalla 186. 8min31s kärjen perässä. Oscarin puolesta harmitti aika paljon, ei palkittu valtaisaa työtä.
Ihmettelen tätä itkua Porten puolesta, koska äijä ei ole tehnyt yhtään mitään ylimääräistä. Varsinainen vapaamatkustaja ollut kaikilla etapeilla.
LOTTO-talli koetti ajaa karkulaisia kiinni, jotta GREIPEL olisi saatu loppukirillä etappivoittoon muttei rahkeet riittäneet.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Onko vain niin, että tämä sääntö ei ole ajajille tuttu.



Näin ei voi olla, koska minäkin nöösi kyläkuski tiedän että edes kyläkisoissa ei pidä ottaa/tarjota kiekkoa kuin seurakaverien kesken. Mutta happivaje ja kisanaama tekee tyhmäksi, ja tyhmänä Porte luuli olevansa niin iso stara ettei säännöt koske.

----------


## ilmora

> Ihmettelen tätä itkua Porten puolesta, koska äijä ei ole tehnyt yhtään mitään ylimääräistä. Varsinainen vapaamatkustaja ollut kaikilla etapeilla.



Tuo on totta, eikä Porte kuulu suosikkeihini, mutta tässä on ehkä enemmän kyse niistä mielikuvista, jotka pyöräilyyn liitetään. Herrasmieslaji sekä hyvä urheiluhenki. 

Simon Clarken ele oli hieno ja nostatti Giron henkeä, mutta rangaistus on armoton latistus - oli miten sääntöjen mukainen hyvänsä, sillä en usko että kovinkaan moni lähtisi tekemään samaa vaikka se olisikin sallittua.

----------


## jlutke

> Näin ei voi olla, koska minäkin nöösi kyläkuski tiedän että edes kyläkisoissa ei pidä ottaa/tarjota kiekkoa kuin seurakaverien kesken. Mutta happivaje ja kisanaama tekee tyhmäksi, ja tyhmänä Porte luuli olevansa niin iso stara ettei säännöt koske.



Näin minäkin sen ajattelin, kyllä luulisi ammattilaisten oman lajinsa säännöt tuntevan. Kuitenkin kisatilanne on aina kisatilanne, ehkä Porte ajatteli että tätä ei tulkita näin tiukasti (ei varmaankaan vastaava toistu ammattitasolla ihan vähään aikaan, nyt kun Giron jury on linjan asiasta näin näkyvästi antanut).  

Oli miten oli, mielenkiintoista nähdä miten Sky ajaa tulevina päivinä, jotain pitäisi tehdä tai GC jää Contan ja Arun kisaksi. Urankin on jo parin minsan päässä eikä ole ollut kovin vakuuttava.

----------


## CamoN

> Ihmettelen tätä itkua Porten puolesta, koska äijä ei ole tehnyt yhtään mitään ylimääräistä. Varsinainen vapaamatkustaja ollut kaikilla etapeilla.



Giro on kolmen viikon etappikilpailu. Etappikilpailussa menestyäkseen tarvitsee olla paras vain oikeaan aikaan oikeassa paikassa, ei välttämättä koko ajan joka paikassa. Itse veikkaisin että TTT oli Skylle lievä pettymys ja sen jälkeen paljon on laskettu ITT:n varaan, jonka onnistuessa olisi ehkä ollut mahdollista ottaa kokonaiskisan 20-30s ero kiinni. Siitä sitten viimeiselle viikolle puolustamaan paitaa, joka pitäisi Skyn tyyppiseltä joukkueelta onnistua. Nyt kuitenkin kiekonvaihtoepisodi vähensi mahdollisuuksia kokonaiskisan voittoon melko paljon, joka on kilpailullisesta näkökulmasta sääli. Jos Aru ei pysty haastamaan Contadoria aika-ajossa, hänelle saattaa olla fiksumpaa puolustaa parhaan nuoren paitaa ja kokonaiskisassa kaikki osapuolet aloittavat puolustustaistelun.

Mutta joka tapauksessa - sääntö on selkeä, sen tarkoitus on hyvin selkeä ja tapahtunut on selkeästi totutun kilpailukulttuurin vastainen. Skyn tasoisen joukkueen olisi pitänyt osata hoitaa tuo sääntöjen mukaisesti, varsinkin kun niitä omia ajajia ja huoltoa ja varmaan neutraalihuoltoakin oli lähistöllä.

----------


## tiger

Jos olisin kova Porte-fani, niin nyt harmittaisi kovasti. Voi kuitenkin olla, että kilpailun viihdyttävyyden kannalta tämä teki hyvää. Nyt Porte ei voi enää vapaamatkustella vaan hänen on oikeasti yritettävä irti Contasta ja Arusta - vuorilla varmaankin. Voi olla vaikeaa, mutta yrittää pitää. ITT tosin saattaa sekoittaa pakan ihan kokonaan vielä.

----------


## fyah

Siinähän se varsinainen farssi nyt olisi jos Contador ja Aru alkaisi jotain renkaita vaihtelemaan  :Leveä hymy: . Silloin voitaisiin kai fair playn nimissä vaatia Arua ja Portea muljauttamaan olkapäänsä sijoiltaan jotta tilanne tasoittuisi siltäkin osin. Kasahan ei ollut Contadorin syytä vaan huonoa onnea. Isoissa ympäriajoissa ei koskaan pääse kaikki suosikitkaan ilman omaa osaansa huonosta onnesta. Flätti väärään aikaan = huonoa onnea, SKY:n toiminta tilanteessa = ajattelemattomuutta/piittaamattomuutta säännöistä jne.

SKY voi katsoa peiliin kun eivät suojaa/auta kapteenia paremmin. Urheilullisesti hieno ele Clarkelta mutta täytyy myös ymmärtää että tällekin säännölle on perustelu ja näistä on ennenkin rätkitty aikasakkoa. SKYn apukuski seisoo tumput suorana kun olettaa ettei tästä mitään rankaisua tule ja valmiina vetämään Porten takaisin lähemmäs pääjoukkoa (tämähän ei onnistuisi jos olisi oman renkaansa antanut Portelle  :Vink: )

----------


## Samuli

Porten selitys tilanteesta: http://www.teamsky.com/teamsky/home%...9z7GW3b42IA.97

----------


## asb

> Simon Clarken ele oli hieno ja nostatti Giron henkeä, mutta rangaistus on armoton latistus - oli miten sääntöjen mukainen hyvänsä, sillä en usko että kovinkaan moni lähtisi tekemään samaa vaikka se olisikin sallittua.



Höpö höpö. Se sääntö on olemassa, koska muuten kaikki italialaiset tiimit tarjoaisivat huoltoa toisilleen ja vain toisilleen. Jos tuosta olisi päästy rangaistuksetta, niin Clarkelle olisi tullut implisiittinen velvollisuus auttaa kaikkia muita GC-kisaajia materiaalihuollossa. Vai mitä olisit mieltä siitä, että seuraavalla etapilla Contador hajottaa kumin loppukilsoilla ja Clarke ajaa pysähtymättä ohi? Se, että aussit jeesaa ausseja yli tiimirajojen vasta kilpailuhenkeä latistaakin.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Näin ei voi olla, koska minäkin nöösi kyläkuski tiedän että edes kyläkisoissa ei pidä ottaa/tarjota kiekkoa kuin seurakaverien kesken. Mutta happivaje ja kisanaama tekee tyhmäksi, ja tyhmänä Porte luuli olevansa niin iso stara ettei säännöt koske.



Hah, Roubaix on täynnä turisteja varakiekko kädessä tarjoamassa näitä kuskeille ja homma hyväksytään. Siis oikeasti joukkueisiin kuulumattomia katsojia, turisteja ym. Taisi herra Ballan voittaa Flanderin turistilta saadulla varakiekolla. Mut tällä kertaa ei käynyt, olisiko käynyt Arun kohdalla tai Bertien, jäi näkemättä.

edit: Mutta mielenkiintoisemmaksihan tämä kisan tekee jos Porte kerää itsensä niinkuin näyttäisi. Aika-ajossa takaisin tasoihin ja silloin loput mäkisemmät/vuorietapit ovat vieläkin kovempia matseja.

----------


## J T K

Saako nämä UCI:n komissaarit tulkita sääntöjä tilannekohtaisesti vai pitääkö vain noudattaa "lakia" kirjaimellisesti. Tästä voi aina keskustella. Ja tosiaan näitä sääntöjä on tulkittu iän kaiken aika erikoisestikin tai oikeammin ei ole sanktioitu, joka vie pohjaa näiltä nähdyiltä tiukoilta tulkinnoilta. Mutta olihan tuossa tilanteessa nyt ihmeellistä kuitenkin se, että joukkuekaverit eivät tehneet mitään asian eteen. Mutta "in the heat of a moment"...nyt ajetaan taas. Jospa se siitä.

p.s. Tuo extralähetyksen pätkä 2005 vuoden Fleschan tapauksesta oli kyllä härski..

----------


## vakevves

Maantiepyöräilyn periaate on tai ainakin pitäisi olla, että välinerikosta aiheutuu niin vähän haittaa kuin mahdollista. Välinerikon kärsineen voi minun melestäni viedä siihen porukkaan, jossa oli, vaikka helikopterilla.  

Pykäliin vetoaminen on kaksinaamaista, sillä tulkinnat tunnetusti vaihtelevat. Usein pahastakin peesausrikkeestä selviää sakoilla.

Jostain syystä Giron nokkamiehet haluavat pudottaa Porten voittokamppailun ulkopuolelle. Se on outoa, sillä se vähentää kokonaiskilpailun urheilullista mielenkiintoa. Voitosta kamppailee kolmen sijasta vain kaksi.

Jotenkin tuntuu, että Doping-asioissa ryvettyneet tallit, Astana ja Tinkoff, ovat nyt ottamassa niskalenkin puhtaamman linjan porukasta.

----------


## kukavaa

komissaarihan pysäytti myös autoletkan ettei portti olis saanut niistä apua. en tiedä kuinka yleistä on, mutta itse en ole nähnyt/kuullut.

----------


## kolistelija

> Saako nämä UCI:n komissaarit tulkita sääntöjä tilannekohtaisesti vai pitääkö vain noudattaa "lakia" kirjaimellisesti. Tästä voi aina keskustella. Ja tosiaan näitä sääntöjä on tulkittu iän kaiken aika erikoisestikin tai oikeammin ei ole sanktioitu, joka vie pohjaa näiltä nähdyiltä tiukoilta tulkinnoilta. Mutta olihan tuossa tilanteessa nyt ihmeellistä kuitenkin se, että joukkuekaverit eivät tehneet mitään asian eteen. Mutta "in the heat of a moment"...nyt ajetaan taas. Jospa se siitä.
> 
> p.s. Tuo extralähetyksen pätkä 2005 vuoden Fleschan tapauksesta oli kyllä härski..



Tulkitsevat sääntöjä tapauskohtaisesti. Sen takiahan tuo on aivan naurettavaa antaa kahden minuutin aikasakko tapahtuneesta. Kilpatilanteen kannalta se oli tosiaan vain hieno ele, ei mikään gamechanger.

Siitä tulisi melkoinen lista jos alettaisi kertaamaan tilanteita joissa tuomari on käyttänyt harkintavaltaansa. Esimerkiksi kaikenmaailman junainsidentit jne...

----------


## asb

> komissaarihan pysäytti myös autoletkan ettei portti olis saanut niistä apua. en tiedä kuinka yleistä on, mutta itse en ole nähnyt/kuullut.



Laurent Fignonin elämänkerrassa on lisää juttuja Girosta. Esim laitetaan helikopteri lentämään kovimman ei-italialaisen edelle aika-ajossa ja muuta jännää. Se on helvetin kova ulkomaalainen, joka voittaa Italiassa.

Pysyn silti kannassani kiekkoepisodin suhteen.

----------


## r.a.i

Ottamatta kantaa tuohon 2 minuutin rangaistukseen, niin tuo koko episodi oli hirvittävä taktinen moka Sky- joukkueelle.
1 - Porte saa flätin ja pysähtyy odottamaan tien väärälle puolelle
2 - Huoltoauto ajaa ohi ja toinen huoltoauto on jo ilmeisesti edellä
3 - Joukkue niin levällään muutama kilsa ennen maalia, että kapteeni jää lähes omilleen flätin kanssa
4 - Yksi odottamaan jäänyt Sky kuski tuijottaa vieressä, kun Portelle tehdään sääntöjen vastainen renkaanvaihto
5 - Porte ei Skyn kertoman mukaan tiennyt ko. säännön olemassaoloa

----------


## asb

Toi vitonen on aivan absurdi väite. Tiesi, mutta panikoi, kun kisa katoaa horisonttiin eikä ole tarpeeksi kilsoja jäljellä ottaa kiinni. Muuten aikamoista tunarointia Skyltä. Vaikuttaa siltä, ettei olla ihan 100% tosissaan mukana kisassa.

----------


## PPJ

Porten fanit itkee twitterissä et miks Contador ei saa sakkoa kun ajoi eilen ilman kypärää kun laitto hattua päähän. Ja ilmeisesti myöhemmin uudestaan kun oli ottanut sen pois.

----------


## Hääppönen

Huh-huh, mikä lasku (n. 20km ennen maalia). Harvoin näkee noin paljon ongelmia pro-tasolla.

----------


## PPJ

No nyt tipahti Aru.

Edit.

Tää kuva summaa hyvin tän päivän etapin.

----------


## ilmora

> Huh-huh, mikä lasku (n. 20km ennen maalia). Harvoin näkee noin paljon ongelmia pro-tasolla.



Oliko se FDJ:n Alexandre Geniez, joka oli ensimmäinen huimapää ja meinasi ajaa väkijoukkoonkin? Eilinen etappi oli jotenkin tylsä, mutta ei tänään... Ei tänään. 

^Arun kuva on kyllä osuva.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Oliko se FDJ:n Alexandre Geniez, joka oli ensimmäinen huimapää ja meinasi ajaa väkijoukkoonkin? Eilinen etappi oli jotenkin tylsä, mutta ei tänään... Ei tänään. 
> 
> ^Arun kuva on kyllä osuva.



Kyllä. Itseä pisti ihmetyttämään jalan vapauttaminen mutkissa ja tolkuttomat ajolinjat. Myös Selinit totesivat asian ja selittivät johtuvan ensimmäisen pitkäksi menneen mutkan tuomasta pelosta. Sääli, että kisassa ei ole mukana Sagania, Cancellaraa eikä S.Sanzesia. Veikkaan, että meno olisi mutkissa ollut hieman erilaista.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

Näytti telkkarin ruudusta siltä, että porukka neutraloi sen laskun omalla päätöksellä. Kangert vain rullasi pari vikaa mutkaa taakse katsellen. Ei tuollaisessa paikassa ole mitään järkeä tykitellä, vaikka olisi Sagan tai Cancellara.

----------


## villef

Tuosta Portesta vielä.
Itse en päässyt etappia katsomaan, mutta sen mitä olen lukenu eri Twitter-viesteistä, on jotta Portella kun meni kovassa vauhdissa (hatkan kiinniajo) eturengas juuri ennen liikenneympyrää, ei pystynyt ohjaamaan samalta puolelta kuin tallikaverit. Ilmeisesti ei saanut tyhjällä eturenkaalla pidettyä vauhtia, vaan tallikaverit olikin jo taivaanrannassa ennenkuin oltiin taas "samalla tiellä". Eikä tuossa juuri radioonkaan huudella kun yritetään pitää pyörä pystyssä.
Eli suurin ongelma siis oli tuo käsittämättömän huono tuuri tuon flätin sattumisajankohdassa, ei niinkään SKYn tunaroimisessa..

----------


## pulmark

Aru tais ottaa kokonaiskisan johdon tänään. Just ennen 3km kylttiä kasa, jossa sekä Contador että Porte menettivät aikaa. Porte näytti ottavan aika kevyesti tuon lopun, lieneekö tullut siihen tulokseen että peli on jo menetetty.

----------


## PPJ

Contadorilta lähti ekaa kertaa uran aikana kilpailun johtajan paita. Ja eroa tais tulla aika reilusti.

Edit. 

Huh huh. Ei Contador ole kun 19 sekuntia jäljessä. Kisa taitaa olla siis aivan täysin käynnissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Johan Moraal

Varmaan tekevät Italialaisen tarkistusmittauksen ja toteavat kohta että 3km kyltti on väärässä paikassa.

----------


## PPJ

Kasa 3km ulkopuolella ja italialainen roosapaitaan kiinni. Ei tarvitse tarkistella mitan kanssa.

----------


## Pesonito

Onko tuo pelkkää hyvää/huonoa tuuria vai pystyykö tiimit tekemään jotain välttääkseen nuo? Sky ja tinkoff monissa kolarissa mukana, jos laskee viime vuoden tourin ja tämän giron. Astanalta Nibali ja Aru väistellyt käytännössä kaikki.

----------


## PPJ

Kyllä siihen kasaan Astanaakin ajo. Aru onnistu vaan oleen sen kasan edessä.

----------


## pulmark

> Onko tuo pelkkää hyvää/huonoa tuuria vai pystyykö tiimit tekemään jotain välttääkseen nuo? Sky ja tinkoff monissa kolarissa mukana, jos laskee viime vuoden tourin ja tämän giron. Astanalta Nibali ja Aru väistellyt käytännössä kaikki.



Astanalla on tallipäällikkönä muuan Vinokurov, joka ajouransa aikana oli enimmäkseen aina oikein sijoittunut. Vaikka en muuten häntä kovin arvostakaan, niin tuo ominaisuus sekä ennakoida että reagoida hetkessä esim. olosuhteisiin ja etapin kulkuun oli ihailtavaa. Kenties tuosta ominaisuudesta valuu jotain tietämystä myös nykyiselle joukkueelle.

Mielestäni Astanalla on ainakin tässä kisassa myös hyvin vahva joukkue joka myös auttaa.

Toisaalta tuskin noita kolareita voi koskaan kokonaan välttää, poikkeuksellisen hyvät taidot pyörän käsittelyssä voi tietenkin yksittäisissä tilanteissa auttaa, esim. Sagan taitaa harvemmin olla kolareissa osallisena, samoin myös Nibali hallitsee hyvin ainakin laskut ja mukulakivet.

----------


## OJ

Porte-gate...skyborgit päättivät haistattaa pitkät Portelle ja jättää ihmettelemään puhjenneen kuminsa kanssa. Uitun karavaanari muutenkin.

ja meinasin pudota tuoliltani naurukohtauksessa kun puhdasta tallia ahdistetaan. Eikä juttujen mukaan autoletkan peesaamisesta rangaista. Kaikenlaista sitä internetin syövereistä löytyykin.

----------


## Poursuivant

Jos olisi äkkiväärä ja tulkitsisi Porten kisaa ensimmäisen (raskaan) viikon jäljiltä, niin voisi ajatella, että SKY:n ja Porten taktiikka oli vain katsella mitä tapahtuu ja tehdä välttämätön. En tiedä, enkä usko, että analogiaa voidaan tehdä, mutta toisen viikon epäonnessa tuo flegmaattisuus kostautui. Joku taisi täälläkin todeta, että hyvästä kunnostaan huolimatta Portella ei ole killer-instinctia. Kahden minuutin aikasakon jälkeen homma suli ja tänään Portea ei oikeastaan enää edes huvittanut ajaa viimeistä 3km maaliin. AC teki toisen ratkaisun ja poltti energiaa paljon. Toki AC:n ja Porten asetelmat kokonaisvoiton suhteen olivat erilaiset, mutta kyllä jotenkin tuossa kävi mieleen, että halvaantuiko myös Team Skyn Brailsford tänään, kun ei käskyttänyt Portea ajamaan töpöillää maaliin. Vaikka kaksi kertaa on tullut kalkkiviivoilla lunta tupaan, niin jotenkin luulisi, ettei kesken luovutettaisi. Paitsi, että Sky taitaa kyllä jo olla tähän kisaan pahasti förbi. Tai sitten Porte vaan haistatti paskat koko roskalle. 

Aru sai tänään hyvän boostin, noin niinku kisan kannalta. Vältti kompuroinnin ja ajoi roosaan. Tämä laittaa kirjanpitäjän suorittamaan heti huomenna. No, huomenna pinkki päälle ja sitten vastaamaan dolomiiteille Astanan rynkytyseen. Kuka jaksaa, kuka ei. Eilen Aru jäi lopussa kyydistä, mutta ylihuominen on päivä uus. 

Girosta tulikin kivisempi reki kuin AC varmaan ajatteli. Jotenkin voisi varma ja ottaa betsin vastaan, ettei AC Tourilla vaan tämän jälkeen pysty. Ellei pihvi, mutta ei nyt mennä siihen enää. Mutta on siellä AC:lla jotain jeesiä taskussa taskussa tähän skabaan. Roman Kreuziger, oma taannoinen suosikkini, ajaa fiksuinta ympäriajoaan ikinä. Taitaa olla kolmantena kokonaiskisassa, mutta tärkempää on se, että RK ei ole hukannut energiaa Porte-Aru-AC -kamppailuissa edellisviikoilla. Ei lähtenyt tukemaan Albertoa iskuissa, ei ehkä pystyisi, mutta ei ole ollut tarvettakaan. Kuitenkin, RK pystyy ajamaan esim. sunnuntain loppumäkeä riittävällä temmolla, joka antaa pienen edgen Albertolle. Astana on joukkueena joutunut kovemmalle kuin Tinkoffit ja eikä jälkimmäisillä mitään kehnoja mäkimiehiä ole.

----------


## PeeHoo

Saako Contador tänään Arun kiinni aika-ajossa? Matka on aika pitkä, melkein 60 km.

----------


## CamoN

Veikkaisin että koska pinkkipaita suorastaan lahjoitettiin Arulle, hänellä on tänään enemmän hävittävää (italialaisuus yms.) kuin Contadorilla on voitettavaa. Sillä perusteella uskon että erot jää pieniksi ja pinkkipaita on huomennakin Arulla. Contador iskee sitten taas hänen vahvuusalueillaan sopivissa maalimäissä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Kuka olisi seuraamisen arvoinen "musta hevonen" tänään? Näin pitkässä aika-ajossa voi nostaa sijoitusta kokonaiskilpailuissa aika hyppäyksellä käsittääkseni.

----------


## Indurain

Kyllä aika-ajo taas näyttää kuka on kovin! KIRYJENKA ei ollu yllätys sen sijaan Porten suoritus oli heikko!  Monessa tallissa ykköskuskia todella vedetään maaliin etapeilla  :Vink:

----------


## PPJ

Contadorille aika kova johto. Porte oli tosiaan aika heikko. Aru tuntuu kärsivän päivä päivältä enemmän. Tosin TT:ssä taitaa kärsiä kaikki.

----------


## Munarello

Contan johdon nyt ollessa 2:28, alan jo julistelemaan kilpailun ratkenneen. Toki koko kolmas viikko on vielä ajamatta, mutta Contador tuskin hukkaa tuollaista keulaa ilman haavereita..

----------


## PPJ

Kunhan ei enää noita kasoja tule niin El Pistolero voi alkaa keskittymään jo Touria varten  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Meni kyllä taas aika-ajon seuraaminen pilkkimiseksi, väliajat puuttuu tai on mitä sattuu, ohjaaja huitoo milloin missäkin ja Selinit oikeutetusti marmattaa kun ne on ihan yhtä pihalla tilanteesta. Vueltan tv-lähetykset on yleensä täyttä skeidaa mutta tämä lähentelee sitä. Kevätklassikot, Tour ja vaikka Ylen suunnistuslähetykset voisi olla opintomatkan kohteena molempien Grand Tourien tuottajille, puhumattakaan mitä tästä saataisiin irti US of A:ssa

----------


## r.a.i

Lähetyys oli kyllä persieestä, hauskaa oli kuiteski ku Selostajat rupes neuvomaan Contadorille, mikä on nopein tapa ajaa ylämäkeä  :Hymy:

----------


## Googol

Aika-ajojen televisioinnissa olisi kyllä paljon opittavaa esimerkiksi hiihtokisoista, jopa niillä Tourin ohjaajilla. Niillä tosin on käytössä sentään toimiva GPS ajanotto.

----------


## Mihail

Harmi ettei tänään pystynyt seuraamaan lähetystä, mutta mukava että contador sai ajamalla tuollaisen eron aruun. Aru tulee varmasti vielä loistamaan tulevina vuosina kapteenina, mutta vuodet opettaa. Toivon tämän eron näkyvän Astanan ajossa tulevina päivinä ja jännä äärellä odotellaan touria. Siinä en enään usko contadorin voittoon mutta top 3 olisi kommeeta. Tällä hetkellä liputan contadoria, mutta uutena idolina aru on vahvoilla.

----------


## tiger

Kylläpäs oli yllätyksellinen ITT. Ei mennyt lainkaan kuten uumoiltiin. Ainoastaan Aru oli odotetun heikko - hän otti pataan juuri niin paljon kuin oli odotettavissa.  Portella piti kulkea, vaan eipä kulkenut yhtään.  Lieneekö jo kokonaan luovuttanut gc toiveet ja säästää energiaa mahdolliseen etappivoittoon? Rigoberton piti tässä olla kova ja ilmoittautua takaisin gc-karkeloihin - ja paskan marjat. Alberton piti huonon olkapään takia kyetä korkeintaan persumaiseen torjuntajytkyyn mutta toisin kävi - työnsi luun kurkkuun muille gc kandidaateille niin tukevasti, että mahtaakohan kukaan kyetä haastamaan tämän saapasmaarundin aikana. Mykistävää.

----------


## ilmora

Itse en yllättynyt eilen Contadorin vedosta - en hetkeäkään uskonut, että hän antaa Arun säilyttää roosapaidan päivää kauemmin. Vähän kyllä ihmetytti se ihmismassa, joka tuli niin lähelle Arua - voisi jo luulla sen häiritsevän.

----------


## kukavaa

> ...mukava että contador sai ajamalla tuollaisen eron aruun..



que?
varsinainen piristyspiikki tosiaan kokonaiskisan kannalta.
mutta onhan tässä nähty, että mitä vaan voi melkein tapahtua.

----------


## mjjk

Kaksi kolmasosaa kisasta käyty. Porte harkitsee keskeytystä. Astana pohtii kapun vaihtoa. Kivasti pakka sekaisin. Toivottavasti yritystä piisaa takaa-ajajilla vielä viimeisellä viikolla vaikka AC on aika suvereeni ollutkin tähän asti.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Contadorille aika kova johto. Porte oli tosiaan aika heikko. Aru tuntuu kärsivän päivä päivältä enemmän. Tosin TT:ssä taitaa kärsiä kaikki.



+1

----------


## PeeHoo

Porte ilmoitti keskeytyksen syyksi kaatumisesta johtuvan lonkka- ja polvivamman.

----------


## VesaP

> Porte ilmoitti keskeytyksen syyksi kaatumisesta johtuvan lonkka- ja polvivamman.



Pitihän sille toki joku syy löytää ettei ihan pussyltä vaikuta...  :Sarkastinen: 

Nooh, pidän silti tätä Team Sky teepaitaa vielä päällä tämänkin päivän. Froomen tourin voittoa ennakoiden vaikka onkin kyllä pinkki-giro paita tämä!  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Froome ottaa 2-3 minuuttia pataan Nibalilta Tourissa mukuloilla ja sen Tour on sitten siinä. Toivottavasti vielä sataa niin voi tulla enemmänkin.

----------


## r.a.i

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2sII6MPHBk

GCN video Giron aika-ajon pyöristä. Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta on Fabio Fellinen pyörän vaakaputkeen liimattu pacing-tarra, josta käy ilmi millaisilla tehoilla päästään kympin sakkiin Gran Tourin aika-ajossa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Mortirolo tänään!

----------


## zander

> Mortirolo tänään!



Ja pari muuta pikku nyppylää. Kova etappi!

----------


## dreamer

Toivotaan että Astana ajaa 4-6 miehellä Mortirololla koko porukalta (myös Contador) karkuun.

----------


## Paolo

Joo, kyllähän tänään on koko tämänvuotisen Giron kuningasetappi.
Varmaan sattuu ja tapahtuu..

----------


## PeeHoo

Olin ajatellut, että tänään järjesteltäisiin kärkeä uudella tavalla. Arvaan kumminkin, että Contador varmistelee, eikä hae etappivoittoa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Contadorilla kai takaflätti alamäessä ennen Mortiroloa. Astana lyö kaasua ja polttaa Tinkoffin miehet nyt jo takaa-ajoon. Saapa nähdä...

----------


## kukavaa

nyt joutu tinkohvi töihin. tekninen kontille alamäessä ja aru muutamankymmen sekan karkuun.

----------


## trash-base

Ei jumaleissön! Contador vastaan muu maailma!!! Jännäksi menee...

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jaha, Conta jätti Arun saman tien, mutta Landa tuli mukaan. Uhhuh, kilvanajoa ja taktiikkaa ja skandaaleita. Tämä on Giroa!

----------


## Teemu H

Alpulle sattuu ja tapahtuu, mutta eipä tuota kukaan pidättele, ainakaan tämän vuoden Girossa   :No huh!:

----------


## trash-base

On kyllä aikamoinen etappi! Ja 38km vielä maaliin.

----------


## J T K

Kruijswijkille kypärän kallistus.

----------


## ilmora

Huikeaa draamaa. Landan itsevarma ja rauhallinen tyyli tehnyt myös vaikutuksen. Mutta aika laskelmoiva ja häikäilemätön myös...

----------


## CamoN

Aivan uskomatonta tykitystä kärkimiehiltä tuo loppu. Albertokin näytti lopulta kuolevaisuutensa kun Landa otti hatkat, mutta toisaalta onhan tässä jo ajeltu pari viikkoa. Huh!

----------


## kukavaa

olispa mielenkiintoista nähä vetoon tilasto mortirolosta, lähinnä contador vs pantani.

----------


## OJ

Pantani 42:40, Contador 45:16. 1999 Gotti-Heras-Simoni 41:42..................

Tästä linkistä lisää http://www.climbing-records.com/2015...-2015.html?m=1

----------


## asb

> Aivan uskomatonta tykitystä kärkimiehiltä tuo loppu. Albertokin näytti lopulta kuolevaisuutensa kun Landa otti hatkat, mutta toisaalta onhan tässä jo ajeltu pari viikkoa. Huh!



Älä usko Selinien löpinää. Ne ei tajua, että Contalla on muitakin tavoitteita. 2015 Giro voitetaan minimityöllä ja siihen ei kuulu turhat voimannäytöt ynnämuut-kuskien nujertamiseksi.

----------


## Nelisilmä

Nii, eikös Alpertti tähtäile tuplaan. Pitää olla jotain reisissä vielä TdF:a vartenkin. Mutta silti, kyllä tuo Landa minustakin näytti melkoisen pirteältä tälläkin kertaa. Mitä samaa ei voi sanoa Arusta.

----------


## r.a.i

Olipa kyllä eeppinen takaa-ajo Contadorilta! Aivan mahtavaa! Mikä kumma niissä huoltoautoissa oikein oli homman nimi? En nähnyt Alberton käyvän Mortiloron alun jälkeen kertaakaan huoltoautolla - eikö hän halunnut, vai eivätkö tuomarit päästäneet Saxon huoltoautoa eteen? Astanan auto kyllä kävi jeesaamassa?

Ja tuosta Astanan - Katjusan vedosta rengasrikon jälkeen varmaan tulee jossain vaiheessa tilien tasoitusta..

----------


## CamoN

> Älä usko Selinien löpinää. Ne ei tajua, että Contalla on muitakin tavoitteita. 2015 Giro voitetaan minimityöllä ja siihen ei kuulu turhat voimannäytöt ynnämuut-kuskien nujertamiseksi.



Sekuntiakaan en ole kuunnellut Selinien löpinää, pääasiassa ollut tuo brittiläisille tarkoitettu selostus. Siellä höpistiin siitä kuinka kärkikolmikon sisällä sekä erityisesti Landan ja Contadorin välillä käydyissä keskusteluissa varmaan juteltiin kokonaiskilpailun kannalta parhaasta taktisesta vaihtoehdosta ajaa etappi loppuun. Henkilökohtaisesti vähän veikkaan ettei niillä siellä ole radioista huolimatta kovin hyvää tilannekuvaa tai edes energiaa ajatella koko kokonaiskisaa. Sen sijaan niistä viimeisistä kilometreistä saatetaan hyvinkin jauhaa ja tunnustella kaverin tunnelmia.

Ammattilaiset tietysti osaa ehkä höllätä hieman juuri niissä oikeissa kohdissa, mutta toisaalta ne on kaikki niin kilpailuhenkisiä että veikkaan Contadorin halunneen tämänkin etappivoiton. Landan isku tuli vaan niin hyvässä kohdassa ja vähän yllättäen, ettei päässyt suoraan kiinni ja jaloissa alkoi painaa.

----------


## mjjk

Oleg ei kuulostanut kovinkaan tyytyväiseltä Astanan ja Katjushan toimintaan AC kärsittyä rengasrikosta ja jäätyä pääjoukosta.

----------


## villef

I must admit, I had a moment of panic when my heart rate was 190 bpm on the flat section prior to starting the Mortirolo.
Michael Rogers 
 :Hymy:

----------


## PPJ

Jos oikein katsoin niin lauantaina poljetaan Colle delle Finestre tuolla etapilla 20. Eikös tää oo hiekkatietä?

----------


## Munarello

Juu, siltä näyttää. Googlen kartalla strada provinciale 172 näyttää tällaiselta: https://www.google.fi/maps/@45.09090...jgrdSDwt0g!2e0

----------


## TERU

> Älä usko Selinien löpinää. Ne ei tajua, että Contalla on muitakin tavoitteita. 2015 Giro voitetaan minimityöllä ja siihen ei kuulu turhat voimannäytöt ynnämuut-kuskien nujertamiseksi.



Uskoo ken tahtoo, mutta muutaman euron kuussa mielellään maksan kaapeliyhtiön kautta Eurosportille noista. Alusta saakka noita kuunneltuani, etenkin seniorin jutut kehittyneet, tai korvan sietoraja liääntynyt. Hyvin paljon lisäarvoa tuottaa kun senior etenkin löpisee tapahtumien aikaan. Ymmärrys kisasta laajenee, lisäksi oma seuranta "matsista" on oltava hienosäädössä.

----------


## marco1

Parasta viikonloppuisin kun on itse käynyt aamupäivän ajamassa ja huollon jälkeen kellistyy soffalle katsomaan kisaa. Saattaa siinä silmätkin ummistua hetkeksi mutta kerkiää aina heräämään ja seuraamaan etapin loppuratkaisua kun Peter Selin alkaa innostua " ja sieltä tulee DAmiano QUUUNego .... suuUUresti ihailemani AAlberttto KOnttador..  kestäVYYYSurheilun glDIAaattorit".
Tämä ihan positiivisena palautteena  :Hymy: 

Itse kisaa ajatellen Landan hyvä ajo on yllättänyt mutta ehkä nuo aikaisemmat Arun pudottamisyritykseltä näyttäneet Landan vetovuorot olivat vielä yllättävämpiä.

----------


## Samuli

Finestren viimeinen kilometri: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpIgQV3gkho

----------


## Mika A

Tuoho Selin-keskusteluun näin myöhäsyntyisesti sen verran, että myös Rain tv-lähetykset Giron aikana tuntuvat olevan jälleen ilman geoblokkausta. Saavat mukavasti italin kielen taidot vähän kertausta. Jos siis vaihtoehtoja kaipaa. Tai ei malta odottaa tennislähetysten loppumista.

----------


## Munarello

Jahas jahas. Jälleen on Eurosprotilla tärkeää tenniinpelaamista näytettävänä kun toinen Williamsin veljeksistä on ähkimässä. Pistelukemien perusteella ei taida paljon Giroa tänään näkyä suorana..?

----------


## Paolo

Vakuttaa siltä, että minäkin olen tenniksen ystävä koko ajan vähemmän..

----------


## HXX1100H

Conta maksaa potut pottuina..

----------


## zander

On se AC käsittämätön vuorilla.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ettei vaan Conta ampuisi itseään jalkaan. Teräksenkovaa itseluottamusta ainakin on, ja sankariaikojen henkilökohtaiset taistelut tulevat mukavasti mieleen. Ei muistuta Skyn tai US Postalin junalla-ajoa tämä kisa.

----------


## tiger

Erittäin sitkeä tuo Hesjedal. Nappasi Contan kiinni kohtalaisen kevyesti ja jatkavat yhdessä taivalta. Nuoremman Selinin toteamus, että Ryder on kolmannen viikon miehiä pitää paikkansa. Taaksepäin peilattuna ei mikään yllätys tuo roosapaita 2012.

----------


## PeeHoo

Girossa on etsitty moottoreita fillareista. Ei löytynyt.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/racin...ditalia-174168

----------


## VesaP

Pakko myöntää että Contador ON kyllä kone. Jos kunto säilyy Touriin asti yhtä rautaisena, voi olla kyllä Froomellakin tekemistä pihvimiehen lyömiseksi. Olisi ollut kyllä mielenkiintoista nähdä Contakin tuoreena Tourin lähtöviivalla. Sit olis ollut loistavaa revitystä sen kolmen viikon ajan. Nyt voi olla että paras terä on jo valitettavasti syöty Touriin mennessä mutta katellaan. Girohan on jo selvä peli ja roosapaita matkaa koristeeksi Olegin jonkun loistohuvilan takkahuoneeseen sinne karhunpäiden ja Putinin kuvien vierelle.

----------


## fyah

Itse veikkaan ettei Contador edes ole peak-kunnossa vielä. Ei ainakaan pitäisi olla jos meinaa Tourilla voittaa. Tuli Giroon 2 kg painavampana kuin viime vuonna Tourille jne. Aika-ajossa laittoi kaiken peliin ja jos tuuli olisi ollut sama kuin Vasililla niin olisi vienyt koko etapin. Toki esim. se pätkä kun ajoi Landan ja Arun kiinni Mortirololla oli vakuuttavaa ja sen jälkeen ajoi kontrolloidusti ihan niin kuin eilenkin liikaa revittelemättä. Tietenkin kun perustaso on niin kova että 95% kunnossa johtaa GT:tä 5 minuutilla kahdesta kaatumisesta, sijoiltaan menneestä olkapäästä ja heikosta tiimistä vuorilla huolimatta niin onhan se pelottavaa kun taso on 100%. Ei ole vielä Girossa nähty samaa Albertoa kuin viime vuonna Dauphinessa, T-A:ssa tai Vueltassa (eikä ole tarveskaan koska Touri on tulossa ja kuten itsekin on todennut periodi Giron alusta Tourin loppuun välilepoineen on ajateltava yhtenä pitkänä Grand Tourina)

----------


## kolistelija

Itse taas olisin aika varovainen sanomaan että ei olisi piikissä. Varsinkin tuo mortirolon etappi ja sen jälkeinen tykitys kertoo kyllä siitä ettei ainakaan nihkeästi kulje ja tykityshalua löytyy. Kehonkieli kovassa ajossa on kyllä ollut tuskaisempi kuin koskaan ennen. Tässä on vielä pari etappia joilla on pakko olla todella hereillä ja on joku jopa verrannut tämän vuoden giroa rankkuudeltaan vanhoihin us postalin aikaisiin toureihin.

Tourin rosteri on kuitenkin vähän auki. Mistä sen tietää mitä Sky nyt suunnittelee kun Portella jäi giro kesken...

----------


## ilmora

Tänäänkin on luvassa varmasti enemmän tennistä kuin Giroa, mutta sitä vähääkin odotellessa voi tsekata kun GCN kävi testaamassa etapin 20 Colle delle Finestren.

----------


## Munarello

Nillitys Eurosportista jatkukoon. Nyt siellä on suuri tähti Roger Federer pelaamassa ekaa erää joten saapa nähdä, malttaako ne näyttää lainkaan Giroa. Jotenkin tuntuu uskomattomalta, että tuollaisessa suuressa tennisturnauksessa ei kyetä pelaamaan otteluita ennalta merkittyinä aikoina vaan ilmeisesti jatkuvasti pelit viivästyvät..?

Aajoo, selostaja kertoi juuri, että näyttävät tennisottelun ensimmäisen erän loppuun ja sitten siirtävät lähetyksen Giroon.

----------


## Hääppönen

Contadorin ylivoimasta tämän vuoden Girosta näkemykseni on se, että ei ole kunnon haastajia ja siksi näyttää vieläkin ylivoimaisemmalta. Taitaa tänä vuonna muiden huippukuskien mielenkiinto olla vain Tourille tähdätty. Ja vuosi vuodelta profiiliaan nostaneessa maailmanmestaruuskisassa. Veikkaan, että ei Vueltankaan kolmannella viikolla monta kärkikuskia enää näy. Mutta nyt päivän etappi loppuun.

----------


## fyah

> Itse taas olisin aika varovainen sanomaan että ei olisi piikissä. Varsinkin tuo mortirolon etappi ja sen jälkeinen tykitys kertoo kyllä siitä ettei ainakaan nihkeästi kulje ja tykityshalua löytyy. Kehonkieli kovassa ajossa on kyllä ollut tuskaisempi kuin koskaan ennen. Tässä on vielä pari etappia joilla on pakko olla todella hereillä ja on joku jopa verrannut tämän vuoden giroa rankkuudeltaan vanhoihin us postalin aikaisiin toureihin.
> 
> Tourin rosteri on kuitenkin vähän auki. Mistä sen tietää mitä Sky nyt suunnittelee kun Portella jäi giro kesken...



Jep, rankka Giro on ollut ja paljon rankempi kuin Contador toivoi. vetoo voinee vahvistaa mutta hänen laskelmiensa mukaan Contador on kiivennyt noita tärkeimpiä vuoria n. 5,8 W/kg joka ei ole vielä ihan hänen huipputasonsa joskin ihan kova sekin. Tähän ja vähän suurempaan elopainoon perustin tuon ettei olisi peak kunnossa. Voin toki yhtä hyvin olla väärässä ja tänä vuonna tuo onkin se taso mille yltää. Joka tapauksessa viime vuonna varmasti oli yli tuon 5,8 w/kg kunnossa. Varmasti Mortirolon alku meni kovemmilla tehoilla siihen saakka kun saavutti Astanan pojat. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä laskelmat siihen asti.

----------


## r.a.i

Itse en usko, että Contador on joutunut kovin tiukoille. Vastus on ollut aika köykäistä ja pariin Landan iskuun ei ole lähtenyt hönkimään perään. Aika-ajossa oli varmasti kaikki pelissä ja kuten Fyah totesi, Vasilin tuuliolosuhteissa olisi putsannut koko paletin - Vasili oli kuitenkin viime vuoden MM-nelonen...Mortiloro oli kanssa varmaan tiukka setti, mutta siinäkin olisi voinut jäädä surffailemaan Arun peesiin..

Eilisen etapin isku oli taktisesti neljän minuutin johtoasemasta ihan turha, jos ei nyt sitten ainoa syy ollut Astanalle kuittaus Mortiloron tapahtumista. Vaikea kuitenkin uskoa, että vaarantaisi Touria nokittelemalla  - pikemminkin tuli mieleen, että nyt treenataan Touria varten...?

ACn Tämän päivän ajosta tuli vaikutelma, että mennään pintakaasulla maaliin...homma on puikoissa, jos ei huomenna tule ryminöitä.

Huippujännä Touri tulossa, toivottavasti pysyvät pystyssä ja Froome saa kunnon astmalitkut..

Mitäköhän poppaukkojen ainetta se Aru muuten tänään veti pikkupullosta jossain 35 km maaliin paikkeilla?

----------


## Sanna04

-tun tennis! Eilisestä livetallennuksesta jäi vika 10 km pois. Ei mitään, laitoin iltamyöhällä tulevan ohjelman tallennukseen ja lisäsin vielä loppuun aikaa, ihan vaan varoiksi. Tallennuksen alusta tulee puoli tuntia vielä tennistä ja pääsen 5 km päähän maalista kun tallennus päättyy! P*rkele!

----------


## samppa_75

Hyvin kulki ainakin. Eli jotain mistä tuli hyvä mieli...

----------


## zander

Ei pysty AC vastaamaan Landan vetoon Finestressä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Muutenkin pieni kriisi Contalle, saapa nähdä nyt!

----------


## zander

Joo kun tippui porukasta kokonaan nyt.
edit: huipulla 1:27 Landaa perässä Conta

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Zakarin ei varmaankaan vedä Landaa, joten odottavat Arun mukaan porukkaan ja sitten Astanat vetää vuorovedolla Contaa karkuun. Hesjedalilla myös intresseissä vetää lujaa, joten odottavat sen myös. Contalla ei ole ystäviä mukana nyt.

----------


## buhvalo

AC tais tykätä paskaa hiekkapölystä.

----------


## OJ

Landaa voi vähän harmittaa...mutta tulipa taas nähtyä sirkustemppuja. Meinasin viedä vanhemman tytön katsomaan Cirque du Soleilia, mutta taitaisi jäädä kakkoseksi näille Giron viimeisen viikon etapeille.

----------


## Munarello

Kun ottaa huomioon, kuinka heikosti tinkoffit on kyenneet auttamaan kapuaan niin jos se Tinkovin Oleg on siirtomarkkinoiden suhteen vähänkään kartalla, sen luulisi olevan kärppänä ainakin Landan ja Kruijswijkin jäljillä tarjoamassa pestiä..

----------


## KainalniemenViki

> Landaa voi vähän harmittaa...



Kyllä näköjään harmitti, tässä kertoo silmät kyynelissä joukkueen pysäyttäneen hänet:
http://video.gazzetta.it/giro-landa-...a-8a5f4159f071

----------


## ilmora

^Ensi vuonna Landa Tinkoffin joukkueen kapteenina Girossa, kun Contadorille tämä on viimeinen Giro?

----------


## ristopee

Tinkoff-saxon toiseksi parhaiten sijoittunut pyöräilijä Kreuziger on 29. Astanalla laskin 6 pyöräilijää sijoilla 1-25. o_O

----------


## kolistelija

Onko jotain tietoa Kruijswijkin painosta? Tehojen perusteella sanoisin että oli aika väsynyttä porukkaa jos paino tosiaan wikipediasta löytynyt 66kg...

https://www.strava.com/activities/31...is/12214/16011

----------


## ilmora



----------


## ilmora

Ja jälleen tennistä... Mutta sentään Giron sivuilla Facebookissa on julkaistu hillittömiä kuvia:

----------


## PPJ

Helvetti tota Olegin tukkaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TuplaO

> Helvetti tota Olegin tukkaa



On toi Olekki kyllä aikamoinen hahmo. Voi vaan kuvitella mitä kaikkea tosta mentaliteetista kumpuaa niin sanotusti kulisseissa...

----------


## Munarello

^^^ Oleg siinä varmaan huikkasi Fabiolle, että ajelet ensi vuonna sitten meidän tiimissä.  :Hymy:  Tulihan paljon noita rengasrikkoja loppukierroksilla.

----------


## kukavaa

se oli hieno giro. ja loppuun asti oli yllätystä ja jänskää, ei ehkä pinkki-paidan suhteen mutta tylsiä etappeja ei ollut. asettaa gt-riman aika ylös, tourilla ja vueltalla on hommia olla yhtä viihdyttäviä. allun olkapää, mortirolon ajo ja kovuus ylipäätään, väärinpäin vääntynyt käsi, pozzo pötkötys, hatkojen voitokkuus, vika etapin parisprintti ja nastat, betancurin kisakasvojen löytyminen, hessun vahva meno, satanan vahvuus joukkueena. veikkaan että 2015 giro jää mieleen.

edit.

----------


## buhvalo

7 GT voitto Contalle, ja pari paloi pihvin kanssa pohjaan. On se vaan äijä, vaikka ärsyttävä ja espanjalainen. Toivottavasti vie Tourinkin ennen Nibalia. Saxostahan ei sille on hyötyä tuossa, mutta luultavasti Sky tekee perusduunin eikä Stana pääse myllyttämään.

----------


## Paolo

Toivotaaan tosiaan, että Tour tarjoaisi tähtisikermineen jotain vastaavaa..
Itselläni tosin Giro on ollut italialaisena aina Touria kiinnostavampi.
Innolla silti odotan!

----------


## PeeHoo

Joo, hieno ja kiinnostavampi kisa kuin luulin. Contador ei ole suosikkini, mutta olihan se hieno ajo yhden melko pahan ja yhden pienemmän kolhun jälkeen.

Tour on toivottavasti vielä kiinostavampi.

----------


## VesaP

> On se vaan äijä, vaikka ärsyttävä ja espanjalainen. Toivottavasti vie Tourinkin ennen Nibalia.



Muuten täysin +1, mutta Nibalia ja Contaa ennen Froome tulee maaliin toki voittajana. Kait. Ehkä. Tai en tiijä. Conta on kyllä megavahva. Ja Froomen pitäs opetella pysyy pystyssä ensin. Tai jotain. Ylpeänä pidän tätä Team Sky paitaa nyttenkin päällä vaikka Giro menikin vituix.

----------


## Mihail

Touria innolla odotetaan, mutta kai Quintanankin voi laskea tuohon kärkikaartiin mukaan. Tiedä vaikka veisi koko kilvan, kun on niin pieni ja huomaamaton.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Tinkoff-saxon toiseksi parhaiten sijoittunut pyöräilijä Kreuziger on 29. Astanalla laskin 6 pyöräilijää sijoilla 1-25. o_O



Kun Tour-spekulaatioketjua ei ole, spekuloin tässä: Tinkoffin porukan pitää parantaa joukkueena suoritustaan roimasti, jotta Contadorilla tulisi menestystä Tourilla.
Tai sitten kyseessä on todellinen ihmemies.

----------


## ilmora

Contador ei ollut aiemmin suosikkini, mutta ansaitsi kyllä kunnioitukseni Giron myötä. Davide Formoloa toivoo näkevänsä tulevaisuudessakin ja vaikka Landa onkin vahva ajaja niin jotenkin ristiriitainen persoona. Hyvä että tässä voi kuukauden ajan viettää muutakin elämää kuin jännittää Grand Tour -kisoja.  :Leveä hymy: 

Astanan vahvuus joukkueena oli kyllä jokseenkin epäilyttävää.

----------


## J T K

Giro ei pettänyt taaskaan, kauden mielenkiintoisin GT vuodesta toiseen. Reittiä on kehuttu ja olihan se hyvä kokonaisuus. Ei ollut surffailuetappeja tässä painoksessa, voittajat vaihtuivat ja italiaanot pokkasivat aika monta etappivoittoa. Contador näytti suuruutensa, ei siitä pääse mihinkään. Itse nostan Kruiswijkin Mortirolon vedon kolmen viikon hienoimmaksi suoritukseksi.

----------


## Tregård

Nostan omaksi suosikiksi Adam Hansenin. Sillä on nyt Grand Toureilta yli 200 peräkkäistä etappistarttia ja aina päässyt maaliin.

----------


## Mattia

Hieno kisa.

Ainoa mikä jäi kaivelemaan. Olisiko lopputulos ollut toisenlainen, mikäli Astana olisi heti alussa valinnut toisen kapteenin ?

----------


## kuovipolku

IMHO Tinkoff-Saxo laittoi Giroon vain niin vahvan joukkueen kuin arveli tarvittavan. Toisin sanoen raskaammat paukut oli jo etukäteen varattu sinne missä niitä arvellaan paremmin tarvittavan eli Tourille. Kaikkia apujajajia ei ole syytä rasittaa tuplalla. Viimevuotisesta Tour-joukkueesta mukana tämän vuoden Girossa olivat Paulinho, Rogers ja Tosatto; kaikki kokeneita, tasavahvoja ja ennenkaikkea kestäviä ajajia (jotka tosin eivät kaikki välttämättä starttaa heinäkuussa), mutta esim Majka, Hernández ja Mørkøv ovat jo luokaltaan parempia kuin Girossa ajaneet "vastaavat" kuskit.


Meille jo lopettanutta baskijoukkuetta seuranneille Mikel Landa on jo pitkään ollut se seuraava suuri espanjalainen mäkimies - tai jopa kokonaiskilpailumies, jos vain aika-ajo ottaisi parantuakseen. Hänen lahjansa ja kehittymiskykynsä ovat olleet selviä, mutta ilmeisesti Euskaltel-Euskadi ei ollut paras mahdollinen paikka hänen kaltaisilleen nuorille ajajille: toisaalta rooli Samu Sanchezin apuajajana oli liian automaattisesti omaksuttava ja toisaalta paikka joukkueessa oli liian helppo ja varma. Astanassa Landa sai ehkä tarvitsemaansa tallin sisäistä kilpailua ja siten potkua harjoitteluun ja ehkäpä myös uusi valmentaja sai hänet (uudelleen)asettamaan kunnianhimonsa lahjojen edellyttämälle tasolle?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ainoa mikä jäi kaivelemaan. Olisiko lopputulos ollut toisenlainen, mikäli Astana olisi heti alussa valinnut toisen kapteenin ?



Jotta pystyisi jossittelemaan yhtään pitemmälle, pitää ehkä olettaa että Landa olisi kyennyt noin kaksi minuuttia parempaan aika-ajosuoritukseen, mutta IMHO Landa ei olisi sellaiseen (ainakaan vielä) kyennyt ja toisekseen ei ole erityisiä perusteita olettaa että talli käski häntä ajamaan tempon voimiaan säästellen.

Kapteenin vaihto (jota olisi ehkä voitu perustella kotiyleisölle Arun vatsavaivoilla) tai alusta saakka avoin kahden kapteenin taktiikka olisi todennäköisesti vaihtanut Astanan miesten palkintopallipaikat, tuonut Landalle mäkipaidan ja pitänyt eron Contadorin ja kakkosen välillä hieman pienempänä. 

Itse jossittelisin sillä että Astana olisi ehkä kenties mahdollisesti voinut ajaa ensimmäisen viikon Arua säästellen eli yrittämättä jokaisessa mahdollisessa tilanteessa voittaa Contador muutamalla sekunnilla. Jos ja kun Aru olisi saanut vain ajaa sairastelun takia puuttuvia kovia kisakilometrejä, ero Contadoriin ei olisi silti ollut merkittävä, mutta (suhteellislta) romahduksilta ratkaiseviksi muodostuneilla etapeilla olisi ehkä vältytty ja omaa ratkaisuyrityshetkeä varten olisi pantu kaikki peliin. Mutta eihän silloin Contadorille olisi välttämättä tullut samanlaista (suhteellisen) heikkoa päivää kuin mitä nyt tuli...

----------


## asb

> Nostan omaksi suosikiksi Adam Hansenin. Sillä on nyt Grand Toureilta yli 200 peräkkäistä etappistarttia ja aina päässyt maaliin.



Eiks niitä ollut 210 jo ennen Giroa, jos tää oli numero 11?

Hillitöntä.

----------


## Poursuivant

> IMHO Tinkoff-Saxo laittoi Giroon vain niin vahvan joukkueen kuin arveli tarvittavan. Toisin sanoen raskaammat paukut oli jo etukäteen varattu sinne missä niitä arvellaan paremmin tarvittavan eli Tourille. Kaikkia apujajajia ei ole syytä rasittaa tuplalla. Viimevuotisesta Tour-joukkueesta mukana tämän vuoden Girossa olivat Paulinho, Rogers ja Tosatto; kaikki kokeneita, tasavahvoja ja ennenkaikkea kestäviä ajajia (jotka tosin eivät kaikki välttämättä starttaa heinäkuussa), mutta esim Majka, Hernández ja Mørkøv ovat jo luokaltaan parempia kuin Girossa ajaneet "vastaavat" kuskit.



Milloinkahan joko tallipomo tai ajaja itse myöntää, ettei Roman Kreuzigeria nyt yksinkertaisesti kannata ajattaa Girossa? RK:n kroppa ei vaan kestä kylmää. Taas oltiin flunssassa ja kontribuutio Alberton suoritukseen ihan mitätön. 

Eikä tuo rekordi nyt mitenkään hirmuisesti mairittele: kaksitoista ajettua GC-kisaa, joissa hyviä sijoituksia (5. Tourilla ja Girossa), mutta edellisen kerran ajettu maaliin Vueltassa 2013. Kai se taas Tourille osallistuu...

----------


## Pesonito

Kyllä Nibalillakin on sanansa sanottavana. Aru ja Landa olivat kuitenkin jo Girossa vahvoja. Nibali tallin tähti, joten uskon hänen olevan vielä luokkaa vahvempi.

----------


## pöökke

Eilisessä palkinnonjaossa pisti silmään Espanjan kansallislaulun aikana että lippkset lähti päästä Arulta ja Contalta, mutta Landa jätti hatun päähän.

----------


## kuovipolku

Landan tahallinen tai tahaton käytösmoka herätti ymmärrettävästi kiihkeääkin polemiikkia Espanjassa, mikä on ymmärrettävääkin maassa jossa niin baskien kuin katalaanienkin autonomia- ja itsenäisyyspyrkimyksillä on historiansa. Espanjalaisnationalistien tunteet kävivät jo valmiiksi kuumina Espanjan cupin loppuottelun jäljiltä, siellähän Espanjan kansallislaululle vihellettiin ankarasti.

Älyttömyydet eivät Espanjassa ole sosiaalisessa mediassa tai kommenttiosioissa sen harvinaisempia kuin Suomesssakin joten Landaa on jo ehditty kutsua kaikilla tavanomaisilla baskeista käytetyillä haukkumasanoilla ja mm. vaadittu Vueltan järjestäjiä antamaan ajajalle porttikielto. Toisaalta on myös kehotettu olemaan käyttämättä tapausta omalla keppihevosellaan ratsastamiseen tai vanhojen kaunojen purkuun ja ymmärtämään että palkintopalliseremoniat kansallislauluineen ovat pyöräilijöille sen verran oudompia että kaiken kohkeen keskellä ja tunteiden vielä velloessa joku lakki unohtuu päähän.

----------


## ilmora

Se ei ollutkaan rengasrikko vaan taktinen renkaan vaihto! Ziisus näitä spekulaatioita.

----------


## r.a.i

Juu, aivan älytöntä sontaa nuo moottorispekulaatiot...

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/06/th...-just-despair/

Tässä the secret proon mietteitä Girosta - tais olla aika kova keikka...

----------


## pikku-mihkali

OHO, aika rankkaa tekstiä Astanasta ja pahasta D:stä, samoin aika rankaa kuittailua UCI:lle noin pelotonin sisältä tulevana.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sikäli kuin TSP:n näkemykset eivät todellisuudessa ole esimerkiksi vain pelkkä kokoelma jonkun australialaisjournalistin kuulemia pahantahtoisia huhuja, katkeria kilpailunjälkeisiä lausahduksia, tarkoitushakuisesti levitettyjä juttuja kilpailijoista ja pelkkiä kyhäelmiä lukijamäärän kasvattamiseksi.

Ja vaikka TSP olisikin mitä esittää olevansa, ei hänen juttujaan voi lukea "koko pelotonin mielipiteenä"; sellaiseksi ne ovat aivan liian subjektiivisia, yksipuolisia ja vääristeleviä.

----------


## villef

Mielenkiintoista että Astana douppaa kun ovat hyviä, Wiggins on lahjakas kun tekee tuollaisen ajon.. Mutta tämä on väärä säie näille asioille.

----------


## asb

> Mielenkiintoista että Astana douppaa kun ovat hyviä, Wiggins on lahjakas kun tekee tuollaisen ajon.. Mutta tämä on väärä säie näille asioille.



No tuon jutun perusteella ero käsittääkseni oli siinä, että Astanalla oli Girossa kuskeja, jotka muka tuuttasivat 40W enemmän, ku viime vuonna. Wiggins toisaalta on ollut hyvä koko uransa ajan.

Ens kerralla kannattaa lukea ajatuksella.

----------

